# WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - It Got Better



## Brock

> *SmackDown Live: August 2, 2016*
> With Raw turning up the heat and an off-the-hook WWE World Title Match set for SummerSlam, what will Commissioner Shane McMahon and General Manager Daniel Bryan do to continue to push Team Blue to the top of the New Era?


*Will SummerSlam's WWE World Title Match turn SmackDown Live upside down?*












> Last week on the blue brand, Dolph Ziggler prevailed in a furious Six-Pack Challenge main event to become the No. 1 contender to Dean Ambrose’s WWE World Championship at SummerSlam. I don’t know about you folks, but I am pretty excited to see this one. The completely explosive and defiant Showoff will certainly leave everything on the canvas when he goes head-to-head with the completely unrelenting, unhinged and unpredictable Lunatic Fringe!
> 
> This is just another shining example how SmackDown Live is taking the WWE Universe by storm. But can two wild competitors like Ambrose and Ziggler possibly be expected to hold off until their match at The Biggest Party of the Summer? Find out when the WWE World Champion kicks off the blue brand tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!


*Is SmackDown Live prepared for a Lesnar invasion?*












> Speaking of uncontrollable forces, SmackDown Live will most likely be in absolute chaos mode tonight, following Randy Orton’s decision to break across newly-established brand lines and RKO Brock Lesnar last night on Raw.
> 
> There is no telling how SmackDown Commissioner Shane McMahon and his own GM Daniel Bryan will choose to deal with the situation. Will The Viper face stiff penalties? Could the SummerSlam match between Orton and Lesnar be conceivably called off all together in an attempt to discourage other Superstars from crossing the line with personal grudges?
> 
> Up until now, Shane and Bryan’s focus has on the positive, providing new opportunities for Superstars in order to build a whole new level of competition. But, it is very possible that the actions of The Apex Predator, things could quickly spin out of control and there is no telling what the ramifications might be to SmackDown Live and the New Era as a whole. Perhaps the greatest concern of all is: If The Beast does threaten vengeance on Tuesday night, how will Shane and Bryan ever be able to stop his aggression?


*How will AJ Styles regain his edge?*












> Last week, not only did AJ Styles fall short in the Six-Pack Challenge for an opportunity at the WWE World Title, but he was the Superstar who got his shoulders pinned to the canvas. We think it’s safe to say that this was not the phenomenal way AJ hoped to kick off his time on SmackDown Live.
> 
> Questions are already moving through the locker room as to whether Styles can survive now that Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson are resident Superstars on Raw. In any event, with SmackDown Live still defining itself, what is The Phenomenal One’s best course of action moving forward?
> 
> Will he set his sights on WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose anyway? What about Intercontinental Champion The Miz, fresh off his non-title loss to Randy Orton one week ago? Dare he rekindle his rivalry against longstanding adversary John Cena? Or, if he determines that he can’t go it alone, will he try to find himself some new backup? Find out tonight at 8/7 C.


*Who will stand out in SmackDown Live’s Women’s division?*












> In a tense moment last week, the explosive talent of SmackDown Live’s Women’s division looked to make their presence known. But which Superstar will ultimately establish herself as the premiere female competitor, when all is said and done?
> 
> Natalya might be a safe bet. Not only is she a third-generation Superstar and a graduate of the Hart Family Dungeon, but The Queen of Harts has been in a particularly vicious mood in recent months. However, Becky Lynch has consistently stood in her way and she is no pushover, to say the least, nor is the tough-as-nails Naomi.
> 
> For anyone who has been watching WWE NXT, you already know that both Carmella and Alexa Bliss have the potential to dominate anyone that they step in the ring with. But what about Eva Marie? Though clearly more stunning than ever, the fiery competitor said absolutely nothing last Tuesday night and time will tell if this pretty face will be able to assert himself in the no-nonsense environment of the the New Era


*American Alpha looks to seize the big blue spotlight*



> Tonight is finally the night! The unique tandem of American Alpha will unleash themselves on the SmackDown stage, but can they take the heat of a whole new frying pan
> 
> While there is no doubt that they proved to be a true tour-de-force in NXT, will the combination of Jason Jordan and Chad Gable be able to excel on a main roster? And in light of the rising state of tag team competition on Team Blue, will SmackDown Live Commissioner Shane McMahon and GM Daniel Bryan decide to create a brand tag team championship?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

How the fuck will they build Ziggler as a credible threat? They won't, but it'll be funny to see them try.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Pumped


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Orton's gonna die


----------



## Brock

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



> Could the SummerSlam match between Orton and Lesnar be conceivably called off all together in an attempt to discourage other Superstars from crossing the line with personal grudges?


Even i love the irony in this. WWE have to be playing us with this one. :lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So Ambrose is going to start the show with an in-ring promo? If it's longer than five minutes I'll weep.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Actually looking forward to seeing what they come up with for tonight. I'm not sure I've used the words "looking forward to" and "WWE" since maybe Taker Lesnar 2 and 3 last year. 

They've definitely piqued my interest, let's see if they can keep me engaged past summerslam and into football season.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope we actually get some storyline progression this week.

For example, American Alpha having a random tag match without anything before or after it would suck.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Spoiler: Couple of SD Spoilers



WWE will follow up on the end of last night's Raw tonight on Smackdown as both Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman are at the taping in Nashville, TN. It makes sense there will be some form of angle to follow up on Randy Orton invading Raw and catching Lesnar with an RKO out of nowhere last night as they build to Orton vs. Lesnar at Summerslam.

Brian "Curt Hawkins" Myers is also backstage at the taping and is expected to make his WWE return tonight. Myers was under contract from 2006-2014.



Orton to get F5'ed tonight.


----------



## Kishido

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

My prediction...

A boring Ziggler and Ambrose promo
Still no word why Erick and Bray are not interacting with each other... Same as no fucks are given about Strowman at RAW
Bray talking the same shit as always starting a feud just to lose it at the end
AJ and Cena bla bla
Someone no one gives a fuck about will challenge The Miz... Maybe Baron Corbin
KANE... YEAH FUCKING KANE...
Usos appearing
Maybe Brock attacking Orton


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lesnar is gonna is gonna be hunting Vipers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Where is this fine edition of SDL emanating from tonight?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Random factoid: Orton was born in the great state of Tennesee


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



EL SHIV said:


> Where is this fine edition of SDL emanating from tonight?


Nashville.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Can see...

Some shit happening with Ambrose & Ziggler 
Cena vs Styles kicking off again
American Alpha to be attacked by Rhyno & Hawkins
Announcement of new Women's Title, appearance from Victoria?
Fatal 4-Way to determine Intercontinental Championship number one contender - Corbin vs Crews vs Del Rio vs Kalisto
Appearance from Heath Slater
Lesnar & Orton fight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Becky, Alpha, and Hawkins, oh my!


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Y'all are the only one hyping up Cena Styles n#12344653 il not is a forgone conclusion they are still feuding lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Let's hope HHH return to destroy Dolph, I job to everybody and I don't deserve that spot, Ziggler for take his place in the WWE WHC match.


----------



## terrydude

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Kishido said:


> My prediction...
> 
> A boring Ziggler and Ambrose promo
> Still no word why Erick and Bray are not interacting with each other... Same as no fucks are given about Strowman at RAW
> Bray talking the same shit as always starting a feud just to lose it at the end
> AJ and Cena bla bla
> Someone no one gives a fuck about will challenge The Miz... Maybe Baron Corbin
> KANE... YEAH FUCKING KANE...
> Usos appearing
> Maybe Brock attacking Orton


Kane- Did somebody mention Kane? I love Kane! He is my hero. I wish they would rename the show. Tuesday Night Kane :ghost


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Several people featured in the video. No John Cena. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760580964221198336


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope Ziggler plays mind games. Do something out of the box.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Have Ziggler turn heel tonight.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> How the fuck will they build Ziggler as a credible threat? They won't, but it'll be funny to see them try.


Didn't he lose to Heath Slater at the start of the year? Hottest free agent today babayyyy!


----------



## OwenSES

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Looking forward to Ziggler stealing the show then stealing your girlfriend.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Because someone brought up Ziggler's catchphrase, I am legitimately curious when this guy has ever actually "stolen the show." When has this ever happened? When have all of this guy's "5 star matches" taken place? In the 4th hour of RAW?


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



JTB33b said:


> Have Ziggler turn heel tonight.


Yes a Dolph heel turn is must needed. It would make him more refreshing.


----------



## tboneangle

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Last week Smackdown needed a 5 star match to compete with Sasha vs Flair. It didn't deliver. This week I hope it does as raw wasn't all that great. They need to fuck off with mid match commercials especially if the math is only 10 min long


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'm just not ready for Smackdown on Tuesday nights! I was going to go out then realized it's on tonight. I'm not saying it's a bad thing. Just will take time to get adjusted to it.


----------



## Life010

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Because someone brought up Ziggler's catchphrase, I am legitimately curious when this guy has ever actually "stolen the show." When has this ever happened? When have all of this guy's "5 star matches" taken place? In the 4th hour of RAW?


In bed with Dana Brooke..


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Preview sounds great for a 2hr show.

Hoping for a F5 and Styles Clash through the table for Cena.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Smackdown getting its own post-show: http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/article/wwe-talking-smack-premieres?sf32328813=1



> Can’t get enough SmackDown Live? Tonight at 10 p.m. ET /7 p.m. PT, WWE Network presents the premiere of “WWE Talking Smack,” the exciting new weekly post-SmackDown Live show filled with exclusive interviews and expert analysis.
> 
> Join Renee Young as she catches up with your favorite SmackDown Superstars after the show to hear their thoughts and opinions on all of the evening's action and excitement. Nothing is off limits when these men and women are Talking Smack!
> 
> Take a special look inside everything Team Blue and find out how each week’s episode will affect the spirited competition with Monday Night Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It will be better, but they should have put their best foot forward last week.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I just want to know why Shane went from different color Jordan 1s to wearing some dress shoes/loafers last week


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

1. I am all for "unpredictability" but ziggler is the guy who got his ass handed to him by a no one in baron and now they want us to belive he is better than the 5 guys in last week's match and has a chancs to beat the "supposedly" top guy in dean?

2. Only watching hoping for some chaos regarding the orton invasion of raw.
Lesnar is backstage at SD so if he attacks then i hope SD jobbers comd in to stop and get suplexed to make it more chaotic.

3. Looking forward to american alpha debut "if" its not a squash match.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

American Alphas debut. Probably going to be a squash match against 2 local nobody jobbers though.

The Orton and Lesnar clash is interesting.. Perhaps Lesnar will pay back Orton tonight after what happened at the end of RAW. Dare I say that Orton is really fresh to watch right now.

Will Heath Slater show up to get on the roster...

The rest of the preview.. blah. They had a chance to really establish Smackdown Live as a threat to RAW but their first WWE Championship match at a PPV is Ambrose vs. Ziggler? Two guys who have spent the majority of the year losing to everyone? Come on now...


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Please let Heath Slater hijack the show again tonight :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ok I brought the refreshments, where is my seat?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Showcase AJ Styles... and continue to fucking do so.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

15 mins and its gif time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DeeGuy said:


> Please let Heath Slater hijack the show again tonight :mark:


Slater needs to Occupy Smackdown until they accede to his demands. :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

*READY.*

*WILLING.*

*GABLE.*


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Good evening everybody.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So excited for the show tonight. Give me a lot of Styles, Becky, Alpha and Breezango and you will see no complaints from me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Almost go time!!!


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I see American Alpha on the menu. That sounds good. I'll have that.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*










She's gonna be in action tonight apparently.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hell yes! We get to see Eva Marie's entrance tonight :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They better set an actual ic title contender tonight, so miz can lose the belt at summerslam.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

pumped for my boys to be on the show. 

just been watching stranger things, i need something to stop me shaking lol.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Here we go


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hoping to see a ziggler heel turn, tonight.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Not really excited me = debby downer and negative nancy


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DeeGuy said:


> Here we go


This has to be better than your League Cup campaign. :ken


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

so Shane and DB wanted until the cameras are rolling until they reprimand him lol


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Brock is gonna destroy every single one of them security guards :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I like how they're playing this off! 

LOL @ Miz!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Brock got up like 6 seconds after the RKO and barely sold it.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Yeah, like those STUPID IDIOTS are gonna prevent Lesnar from getting in.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Mainboy said:


> This has to be better than your League Cup campaign. :ken


We are just saving ourselves for the Scottish cup :side:


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

"Apollo Creed"

:lawler

Bryan botch


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed tho


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So Crews is challenging for the IC title in a jobber triple threat. GOD THIS SHOW NEEDS STARS.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed :lol

Fuckery already


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Who is Apollo Creed?


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lmao, Apollo Creed.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed in action :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed? Sweet...


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

APOLLO CREED BACK FROM THE DEAD TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Headliner said:


> Brock got up like 6 seconds after the RKO and barely sold it.


well to be fair had enhancement so he won't stay down long


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Holy shit, CARL WEATHERS IN THE HOUSE!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

apollo creed huh ... niiiicceee lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed :lol

Let Bryan off that one, easy mistake.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Called that boy Apollo Creed :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BY GAWD! THEY RESURRECT AND DRAFT APOLLO CREED FOR SMACKDOWN! :jr


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Smackdown theme> RAW theme


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol did Bryan just call Apollo Crews Apollo Creed?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

There's only one!


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

DBry with that botch of the mouth....


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Might just be me, but I really like smackdowns intro song.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed will be managed by Rocky. :jericho2


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This theme music. I'm dying. Stahp.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed :bryanlol


----------



## StylesP1

Headliner said:


> So Crews is challenging for the IC title in a jobber triple threat. GOD THIS SHOW NEEDS STARS.


How dare they build stars...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Just here for the inevitable Brock run in


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I got Crews or Corbin.... I wanna say Crews will win, but I'm going with Corbin.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



T0M said:


> Who is Apollo Creed?


LOL that is


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

oooouuuu nice new graphic.


----------



## PlKACHU

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Could they have put any less effort into the new RAW and Smackdown sets?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ooh, those side stats are nice !


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

cant wait to see him tonight!


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The real reason people hate the Miz. Because he has smoking hot Maryse on his arm and they wish they were him.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Shit. JBL.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I didn't even notice that Bryan botch, I make the same mistake myself sometimes :lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo Creed :lmao


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Watch Ziggler do a "zomg break kayfabie" promo and bring up Renee.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Is Shelton Benjamin returning tonight?


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Did Daniel get infected by a lucha thing?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

As good as Ambrose is on the mic, his delivery is pretty corny. Think he'd have better mic work as a heel.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



T0M said:


> Who is Apollo Creed?












Character for the Rocky movie franchise


Great botch from Bryan :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760627201251291136


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Jobber of a title match. Interest level:meh


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nashville is my favorite city, but their WWE crowds always suck.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



StylesP1 said:


> How dare they build stars...


Stop it slime.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Is everyone drunk tonight?


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Slow down Dean.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:lawler

Apollo Creed's amazing record

48-2-0 (47 KOs)

there's nothing Baron Corbin can do with him


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damm Twitter is already over Daniel Bryan's Apollo Creed botch.

Did Dean just call Dolph Mr. Booty Shaker?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wow what a jobber triple threat for the IC title.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Botches all over the place :maury


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hate someone who wears a blazer overtop a t shirt.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Like the fact they have brought back the little factfile thing when someone makes their entrance on Smackdown, a nice touch.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Heel turn incoming. Hopefully.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



The G.O.A.T said:


> The real reason people hate the Miz. Because he has smoking hot Maryse on his arm and they wish they were him.


You must be a teenager?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Diggin' the new SmackDown graphics and stats. (Y)


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'm liking these stats.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DeeGuy said:


> We are just saving ourselves for the Scottish cup :side:


Since 1910.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

DAMN!

Ambrose just killed Dolph.

Dolph should just stfu up now...

Oh... nm.. Dolph is coming back!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean doing the job to male pattern baldness.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Spirit Squad!!!!!!


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I want to punch Ambrose in the throat.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Spirit Squad reference :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler 1 Ambrose 0


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ohhh... Dean's shootin'


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean being a huge dick tonight, heel turn on the horizon?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

...evil Dean?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler was buried right from the start.










Nice of him and Shane to be reunited though.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dolph please bleach your hair again. When it was bleached it at least made him stand out kinda.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean owning this promo..lot of truth in here


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What is this promo? Babyface Ziggler, tweener Ambrose?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

At least he did not call him Austin Creed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What about Kerwin White?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If this doesn't end with a Ziggler super kick to Ambrose...


----------



## The Nuke

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Great pop for Ziggy:sleep


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean spitting truths.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What a great fucking promo by Ambrose... FIVE STARS!


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose :banderas


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Don't tell me they're gonna put the belt on Dolph....


----------



## FITZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose not being very nice here. I have to say it's doing a good job for making me look forward to this match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Legit feel bad for Dolph lol fuck.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Sounded like 1 guy cheering for Ziggler :lol


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



FRONT PAGE STORY★;61677202 said:


> What is this promo? Babyface Ziggler, tweener Ambrose?


They kind of have to structure it like that because Ziggler is the CLEAR underdog. You can't _really_ have a heel underdog. The underdog by definition is a face.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dolph referencing a gimmick more suited to him. Dude doesn't belong in the main event of SS for the WWEWHC. An absolute joke of a challenger.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose is ace on the mic. No surprise there.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I can't believe they're actually handling this feud correctly so far. Dolph as the underdog and Dean as the heelish tweener.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That fire. :mark:


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol Ziggler.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler with some nice emotion on the mic. :agree:


----------



## [email protected]

Hmm. There's something here


----------



## markoutsmarkout

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I really don't understand why people dislike Ziggler. Unless they're getting worked?


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This is shitting all over Rollins/Balor


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Trips isn't gonna like that :trips


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Get Ziggler off my TV screen.

HBK/HHH rip off.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Great promo by Ziggler, there.


----------



## The Nuke

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Yep, this match will probably take place before Charlotte and Sasha 2 at SS.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

oooh ziggy channeling his inner angle there angle


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

He just stole HHHs catch phrase.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I am that damn good. Ziggler channeling Triple H there.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Not bad from Ziggler, either...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean is so many levels better on the mic than this jobber.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That promo was HOT!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose/Ziggler promo > Rollins/Balor promo.
:banderas


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Kind of a semi-heel promo from LSDean. Ziggler picked up the intensity.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Mainboy said:


> Since 1910.


Relegating United > winning trophies. IMO :quite


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Welp, Ziggler just stole this promo. I hope you learned a thing or two, Dean-o.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damn, great promo. That might be Ziggler's personal best live promo.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Holy shit, great promo from both!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Both Balor and Ziggler ready to kick some ahs.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That segment blew Rollins/Balor out of the water !!

:clap props to Ambrose & Ziggler, some of their best stuff on the mic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

About time we get a couple of guys feuding to be the best.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This is a great opening segment. Both can talk, Ambrose is too good.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Thats how you start a feud....Ambrose was fucking money and Ziggler played the underdog role perfectly....so much truth in that shit wow I'm impressed

WYATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damn Dean being a slight heel there sounded so refreshing, dude is so much better as a heel on the mic.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Seven minute promo.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BRAAYYYYYYY


----------



## [email protected]

Not the greatest words ever, but I felt something at those promos


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BRAAYYY BABAAY


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray with the dreds WTF


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Good promo between these Ambrose & Ziggler with Dean firing shots and Dolph bringing the fire with his passion. WAY better than Rollins & Balor promo.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Fucking killer promo, and a great start to Smackdown. 

And hell yea Wyatt.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

but but but ... who's the heel?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

OH SHIET! 

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Dean playing mind games with Ziggler. I like it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This is already 10 times better than last week.


----------



## PlKACHU

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:lmao Bray Wyatt is so awesome.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean-O acting tweenerish? BASED Dolph spitting that hot fire? Bray making his presence known right off the bat by attacking Ziggler?

Well damn, SD is blowing RAW out of the water so far. :tucky


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wyatt gonna end Ziggler's push before it has even started :drose


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:mark:

Thank you Bray! Thank you Bray! Thank you Bray!

:mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They're gonna job Bray to Ziggler...


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DeeGuy said:


> Relegating United > winning trophies. IMO :quite


We'll try our best to keep these fuckers down for you.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose/Ziggler > Rollins/Balor


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I want Bray's pants.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This is ridiculous if Wyatt doesn't go over.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope Ziggler wins. I'm not interested in Wyatt vs Ambrose.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray taking out the trash. :lmao


----------



## FITZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If they really take this away from Ziggler I'm going to feel bad for him.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BRAY COMES TO SAVE THE DAY


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Well, you have my attention...


----------



## [email protected]

Wyatt speaking directly. That was something


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

WIN WYATT WIN


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Well, this opening segment kicks the living shit out of Raw's.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'm not even interested in SD until after SS. I just can't buy Ziggler as #1 Contender. Nothing against him personally but the guy just got done getting his face stomped in by that Corbin scrub for how long.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Plz take Ziggler's spot Wyatt plz take it. :mark:


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I swear to fucking God if they give Wyatt the spot...


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wtf did Wyatt do to his hair? Its like he attempted to make dreads but just gave up and said fuck it.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Im bout to say a harry potter charm on these hoes.. WINGARDIUM LEVIOSAAA MAU FUCKA


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're gonna job Bray to Ziggler...


:lawler

Too right.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BRAY FUCKING WYATT! :mark:


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler needs to beat Bray.


I'm so excited for Ziggler to start stealing the show, and keep this fire up. All the people that were shitting on him lately, bout to get back on that Ziggler Bandwagon.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Otunga is awful, they need to replace him.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Triple threat maybe? 

Styles :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Well that first segment was loads better than RAWs, last night.




AMERICAN ALPHA :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wow !!! Great promo


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

lol the crowd shitting on Zigg/Brose YESing Wyatt/Brose.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This Otanga geek is awful.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I think Creed is going to win.


----------



## Trophies

Bray is a beast.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Fucking Otunga. What a geek.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It's the human channel changer. It's Bray Wyatt.

Mr No Substance in the flesh.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I like Ziggler but I'd prefer Bray take his spot too tbh. Should be a good match regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Would feel sorry for Ziggler if they make him lose.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I swear to fucking God if they give Wyatt the spot...


:mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The first 15 mins of tonight's Smackdown > 3 hours of last nights Raw.

Do the math.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If Wyatt actually beats Ziggler then Ziggler is completely done. Wyatt would get a lot of heat for it too, which would be good for him.


----------



## The Nuke

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What's a loser beating a loser going to prove?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

American Alpha? :mark:


----------



## imthegame19

FITZ said:


> If they really take this away from Ziggler I'm going to feel bad for him.


Yeah if Bray wins. There going to make Ziggler look pretty weak after the way Ambrose bashed him. If Ziggler wins it helps make him look stronger for Summerslam though.


----------



## Huggerlover

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nice start... Dean is exactly right about Dolph, in and out of kayfabe.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Damn, great promo. That might be Ziggler's personal best live promo.


I opine with that. Rarely do we see fire from Ziggler period. Usually guy runs through his same motions in the ring and maintains his crowd connection since the one thing Dolph can do real well is look like he got shot out of a cannon on impact on any bump.

As I write this actual crossover character motivation that makes some sense and a little heat from a heel off the sneak attack? SD looking to even the scoreboard here considering Raw while not the homer of last week was solid but beatable. Good start.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Mainboy said:


> Would feel sorry for Ziggler if they make him lose.


Feel sorry for Ziggler? How about feel sorry for Bray? They're gonna kill any momentum for him before it gets started.

They're not changing anything. If they wanted Bray in that spot, he'd already be in the spot. They already had the Ambrose/Ziggler promo. They're not changing it, they're just cementing Dolph as #1 contender and making sure that Bray doesn't get over.

Bray is the last fucking guy who needs a loss at this point. This is completely stupid.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Great stuff. Ziggler brought it on the mic - felt so real, probablly because it was. I hope he beats Wyatt.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wyatt/Ziggler/Ambrose > Wyatt/Ambrose > Ziggler/Ambrose

That segment was entertaining. Better than Bálor/Rollins confrontation on Raw. Much, much better.

Ambrose killed it!
Ziggler was very good, to my suprise
And Bray was short, sweet and to the point, with fucking adrenaline


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The opening actually seemed to got people interested in the main event of Smackdown, fantastic. I can't say I could say the same for RAW this week.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



God Movement said:


> They kind of have to structure it like that because Ziggler is the CLEAR underdog. You can't _really_ have a heel underdog. The underdog by definition is a face.


I guess.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dude either way Dean's belt is like so last season:eyeroll2


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope Bray wins, be more interested in a Bray vs. Dean match at SS for the WHC, but more likely Dolph will win tonight.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I really hope Wyatt takes his spot, this Smackdown is hot !


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ok. The title of this thread is appropriate. However, I do feel it'll be a bit better. 

1. Ziggler finally on fire in commentary
2. Bray deserves it too
3. 3 way for the title at SS

Last week, they were awkward seeming(to me). As they get more wrestlers to flesh out the card, they'll improve. I mean, come on, it's Smackdown. Our expectations weren't all that high to begin with.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Strong start. Maybe they are reconsidering their foolish decision to let Dolph into such a big match. :fingerscrossed


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Triple threat match for the title, since Wyatt isn't doing anything anyways.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

idk man, Ziggler/Ambrose set it off with that promo. But damn Wyatt/Ambrose is money


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I don't get the match, tbh. 

I'd prefer Dean/Bray as well, but why make Ziggler win last week then? This would just completely kill the little momentum he had built of after the win.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler can't lose tonight, especially after that fire promo. His best live, easily.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Mainboy said:


> We'll try our best to keep these fuckers down for you.


We will try our best to damage Hearts' hilarious attempt at a "title challenge" :evil


----------



## tmd02

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cmon guys let Otunga work for his paycheck lmao

Dolph revived that crowd, is that the first time he's acknowledged the Spirit Squad as Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Excited for this IC Contender match. I would love it to be Crews. They made him look like a million bucks last week. Have him face The Miz. Wouldn't mind Corbin either. Just not Kalisto.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Again guys, they're really handling this correctly so far. That opening segment alone makes thus episode more enjoyable to me than last weeks episode. * I absolutely love the tweener Ambrose.* If he learns to slow down a bit and let his words sink in, he's going to be fucking gold! He's not a halfway tweener -- he didn't even give a damn that Dolph got jumped and I love how he fired at the fans. He's on his way if they keep this up. 


Dolph as the underdog is the right way to go too and they did a great job making you feel for him. If he loses at SS, then you can turn him heel due to the frustration.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



imthegame19 said:


> Yeah if Bray wins. There going to make Ziggler look pretty weak after the way Ambrose bashed him. If Ziggler wins it helps make him look stronger for Summerslam though.


Ziggler NEEDS the win here.... if Smackdown is really about "You" and "You", then theh need to give Ziggler his chance against Ambrose.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hopefully WWE realizes how badly the screwed up by having Dolph win last week and they rectify it by having Bray take his spot. The current WWE title match at SS is embarrassing and should not happen.

Not that I'm expecting it, but that's what should happen, IMO.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



EL SHIV said:


> Bray taking out the trash. :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damn, really enjoyed that start! Great work from all 3 involved, hopefully in for a great show.


----------



## SpikeDudley

ItsaNewDay said:


> The opening actually seemed to got people interested in the main event of Smackdown, fantastic. I can't say I could say the same for RAW this week.


Only thing I'm handing to you at summer slam is your Aaahhsss


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

FUCK YEAH BRAY SEND THIS HBK/PERFECT RIP-OFF BACK TO THE MIDCARD.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Double countout, double DQ, time limit draw?(doesn't happen anymore). 3 way for the title at Summerslam. That's my prediction.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose got me like


----------



## [email protected]

I think that match will put them both more over. I am OK with it either way. No real interest in seeing Wyatt vs Ambrose again,but looks like Wyatt is stopping the vague thing. Think we are about to see him at his best. 

I'm gonna give Ziggler a chance here. He's been wanting to day say this and have this run for awhile. This match should tell me a lot.


----------



## PlKACHU

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're gonna job Bray to Ziggler...


Sadly, you're probably right.

There's a small chance it could wind up being a triple threat match at Summerslam. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Great opening segment. Tonight's show looks promising.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I still don't understand why Ziggler is effed with. I really don't get it.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Spit it out Daniel.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

You're insane if you think they're not putting Dolph over vs Bray lol. This is simply to build him up.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

bryan is botching it up tonight


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggy heel turn incoming.............


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That one security guy kind of looks like Jeff Jarrett, lol.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



God Movement said:


> If Wyatt actually beats Ziggler then Ziggler is completely done. Wyatt would get a lot of heat for it too, which would be good for him.


I can see Ziggles turning heel if he loses. Especially after his rage promo to Bryan and Shane just now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

SD> RAW so far. Keep it up. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I agree that SD Live is off to a strong start. I like that Dolph has fire to his character now an a edge, wanting to prove himself to everyone.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damm Daniel is 2 for 2 with botches.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Why is Shane making the matches when that's BRYAN's job


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Sooooooooooo if Ziggler loses..... wtf then?


----------



## spinningedge

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Know why Smackdown Live is now better????

..... because just a couple weeks ago everyone would know damn well Bray wouldn't win this match and the same card would be ready for SummerSlam.

Now... there's a chance Bray could win.

SO far, I can't complain. I like these unpredictable things. Good stuff.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Put. Bray. Over.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wyatt is a jobber geek. He was made to lose matches like this.

Fuck this show if Ziggler is out.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This show is looking good, to be fair.


----------



## [email protected]

Holy shit. Ziggler is trying to get over in one night....


----------



## Tony220jdm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dolph is showing some personality its great im more excited at Dolph Vs Dean then Seth vs Finn


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cringelisto!


----------



## markoutsmarkout

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



[email protected] said:


> I think that match will put them both more over. I am OK with it either way. No real interest in seeing Wyatt vs Ambrose again,but looks like Wyatt is stopping the vague thing. Think we are about to see him at his best.
> 
> I'm gonna give Ziggler a chance here. He's been wanting to day say this and have this run for awhile. This match should tell me a lot.


Dolph will get jobbed to a bunch of dumb jobbers.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LUCHA....THINGS..
God damn.WOO!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



PlKACHU said:


> Sadly, you're probably right.
> 
> There's a small chance it could wind up being a triple threat match at Summerslam.


Nope, Bray is going to lose. They're doing the whole "I need to prove I belong" bullshit. Dolph is beating Bray clean and killing any relevancy he could have had.

A huge potential star murdered for Dolph Ziggler. These people have NO idea what they're doing.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Maryse is looking really boobtiful tonight.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hoping for a triple threat for SS with Ziggler eating the pin to set up Bray-Ambrose for Backlash.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin's entrance

:lawler

dope


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wow, Corbin comes out and the crowd goes silent....with...awe? Maybe? Right?


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ya'll ready to see some.....uh....lucha things?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I said it before, if Ziggler bleached and cut his hair, went back to trunks, dropped the HBK tribute act and turned heel, i'd be more ok with him being in this spot.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler, you don't have to scream every time dude.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Would mark if Bray gets the spot.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This could be a solid match here.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



JDP2016 said:


> Damm Daniel is 2 for 2 with botches.


Still miles ahead of Mike "Jeff Harvey" Adamle as a General Manager...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Maybe Carl Weathers makes a GOAT run in?


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo needs some pyro with his pose on the ramp.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

1. Rollins
2. Neville
3. Corbin
4. Balor
5. Lesnar

5b. Cesaro

I'll take those 5/6 against the wrestling world.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'd like Baron to win this, but I think Apollo wins and sets up Miz/Crews at Summerslam. Doubt they'd do a heel vs heel match.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So... Corbin, the most interesting guy, won't win because they won't do heel vs heel.

That leaves us with Crews or Kalisto, most likely Crews, which is the worst of the 3 imo.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

would like to see Corbin win this and be the IC champ by beating Miz at SS


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They should show how long they've been wrestling even in Indies to those stats, but I like tales of the tape added.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Is my volume not high enough? I don't hear anything.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Maryse is mesmerizing.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LOL at those that loved Ziggler's promo. All he did was scream what he whines about on Twitter into the mic. "Held back." "Not appreciated." "Undervalued." That's a great promo? My ass. It's whiny. It's crybaby. It's bullshit. Tons of far more talented wrestlers haven't had half the career that Ziggler has had.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I would like that Corbin wins and destroy the Miz so he can start to be delevop as a top heel/tweener, but is almost sure that Apollo will win this.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Sooooooooooo if Ziggler loses..... wtf then?


Bray becomes the #1 contender for the WHC instead.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I despise Otunga he is so horrible at his job they should of just called up Tom Phillips.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Geralt z Rivii said:


> Hopefully WWE realizes how badly the screwed up by having Dolph win last week and they rectify it by having Bray take his spot. The current WWE title match at SS is embarrassing and should not happen.
> 
> Not that I'm expecting it, *but that's what should happen, IMO.*



No. :lol No it isn't and thankfully, it won't.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hysteria said:


> Still miles ahead of Mike "Jeff Harvey" Adamle as a General Manager...


He's closing the gap at a rapid pace though. :HA


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

1 min in the match, commercial. fpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Terry Crews wins, which leaves Corbin and Kalisto to feud.

Seems plausible.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Headliner said:


> I can see Ziggles turning heel if he loses. Especially after his rage promo to Bryan and Shane just now.


I could _see_ it. But I don't think it should happen even if he loses. If you want maximum babyface sympathy for Ziggler and maximum heat for Bray Wyatt then it's the perfect scenario. Then they can build Ziggler up slowly as an underdog and it won't feel like they just shoehorned him into the main event to pad Ambrose's reign.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Crews new theme song?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DeeGuy said:


> We will try our best to damage Hearts' hilarious attempt at a "title challenge" :evil


Try to make them stay ouf ot the top siz and i'll be happy.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

mmmm maryse


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



AngryConsumer said:


> Put. Bray. Over.


I wish it wasn't at the expense of Ziggler.... was Cena too busy? LMFAO.... yeeeeah, I know...


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

should be Corbin and do a total hoss run like they did with Rusev initially. Have him beat the miz in like a minute or something lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

A week ago I would've preferred Ambrose/Wyatt over Ambrose/Ziggler. But after that promo between Ambrose and Ziggler? They better fucking not change the match now.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbins hair gets thinner every week. Poor guy.


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



wkc_23 said:


> 1 min in the match, commercial. fpalm


srs wtf, turned on the show, see some dumpy dude layed out, 'lucha' chant, pizza hut

disheartening


----------



## Tony220jdm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope they make it a Triple Threat at SS Dolph should stay in the match for hes promo alone and Bray should also be in the match


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I love how Apollo's whole character is just, athletic smiling black guy. Generic as generic can get.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Leather Rebel said:


> I would like that Corbin wins and destroy the Miz so he can start to be delevop as a top heel/tweener, but is almost sure that Apollo will win this.


I would be down with that too. He could terrorize the Miz over that belt for a few weeks and win it off of him at SS and begin his reign of terror with the IC title. He would be the good guy in his feud with Miz but be a anti hero like you said who still shows off bad guys qualities and when the feud is over after SS become a villain again. They could use the Brock Lesnar method with Baron Corbin in a angle with the Miz.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I penalty want to give this show a chance, but Jesus Christ on a crutch the goddamn motherfucking commercials. Tons of them and they're all fucking retarded.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean should go over both Ziggler and Bray. It's too early for him to lose.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Obviously Crews is going over here . I like Baron Corbin's simple yet effective, good looking offense and some old school not seen much anymore heel psychology I think they should send Sheamus over to SD and let those two be a smashmouth tag team. I think Sheamus would also be a good guy for Corbin to learn under.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I had an idea for an arrogant heel Ziggler for ...shit..3 years now. Nah, screw it. If that's what they steal from me, I'll just bitch quietly to myself.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

"Apollo Creed" trending on Twitter

:lawler


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Can't wait to see Rocky Balboa wrestle after Apollo Crews loses:curry2


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Two things I hate about WWE since the beginning of this year.

1.Horrible timing for commercial breaks.

2.Constant zooming in and out of the camera. (Seriously makes me sick sometimes).


----------



## The Nuke

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I really wish I could get into this, but it's all very disappointing to me. I'm just not on the same wave length with people who say what they're seeing is GOOD.


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So all you need to do to earn a title shot at the number two PPV of the year is just interrupt the number one contenders promo?

If Balor hits that ring on Raw there should be kayfabe like fifteen guys sprinting to the curtain to get down there


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



EL SHIV said:


> Crews new theme song?


A parody of this at WrestleMania next year would be amazing :lol


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Crews vs Miz is such a terrible feud. Please just let Corbin win.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> I love how Apollo's whole character is just, athletic smiling black guy. Generic as generic can get.


I thought Eziekel Jackson was bad when it came to smiling, and he got the I.C title. But at this rate Apollo is getting to the World Title lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler's promo >>>>> Any Bray promo.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



God Movement said:


> "Apollo Creed" trending on Twitter
> 
> :lawler


off-topic but that shows you wrestling isn't dying like the ratings would suggest.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I forgot about the Smackdown camera angles and how shit they are. Just use the hard camera for fuck sake.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Why does Corbin continue to keep that god awful hair? Its looking thin as fuck, its gonna look like The Crypt Keeper's hair in no time


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Sick looking samoan drop


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> A week ago I would've preferred Ambrose/Wyatt over Ambrose/Ziggler. But after that promo between Ambrose and Ziggler? They better fucking not change the match now.


Agreed. That segment puts them behind only Brock and Orton. Definitely jacked up my excitement for it. Ambrose as the antagonist is fresh and while people think they want it, I'm willing to wager the crowd will be much more receptive of Dolph vs Dean given Ambrose stepping into a different role and the fact ithat hasn't been done to death like Ambrose vs Wyatt.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin is skinny fat


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



> Ziggy heel turn incoming.............


I'm still hoping for this....


----------



## Lavidavi35

DoubtGin said:


> Ziggler, you don't have to scream every time dude.


The funny part about it is that while Dolph is screaming at the top of his lungs, Ambrose is unfazed and simply replies 'No you're not'. I had a good laugh it was perfectly condescending lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> I love how Apollo's whole character is just, athletic smiling black guy. Generic as generic can get.


He needs to be in a tag team with someone good on the mic.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Awful.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was actually alright for a five minute match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Fun match.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Woo Crews! Look forward to the IC Title match. Should be good.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Good match, but weak final to be honest.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Apollo "crews" is your next IC champ.


----------



## [email protected]

Good ending. Nothing too complicated, and had a tiny bit of spontaneity


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Miz is putting over EVERYONE. I wish he'd get more respect because he is an awesome professional wrestler.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Crews vs Miz at SS could be a solid matchup. Seems like Corbin will be feuding with Kalisto.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Creed wins! Creed wins!


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Kalisto gonna get a Corbin squash at S'Slam :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What a fucking stupid horrible ending.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin is a pretty goood heel.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin! :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Brock is gonna destroy all that security.


----------



## ChicagoFit

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Ronzilla said:


> cant wait to see him tonight!


I thought this is how his night would end: 
http://i.imgur.com/27hZVpW.jpg 

I was wrong


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That ruled. SD is awesome, lets hope they keep it up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin came out of that looking like somewhat a star.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nice match but lose the schoolboy finish.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

YES! Finally we have a tweener in this god's forsaken company. :banderas


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Maryse is so amazing.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The Lone Wolf actually standing alone as....a lone wolf? Booking decisions that actually make sense?!


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They are seriously pushing Bobby Lashley Jr. ?


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Well damn, everything was awesome about that match and post match.

:mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

A preview of what the Miz is gonna do to Apollo Crews at SummerSlam.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Even the heels beat up on The Miz. Why don't they just gang bang his wife while they are at it?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wow, Corbin did something that got a reaction!

This really is a new era!


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

eva marie wins, just piss off


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin needs some proper direction. His image pretty much sells itself. I just hope they don't do Corbin vs Kalisto.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin possibly feuding with Kalisto?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh god please don't put Eva over Becky.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They know how much we loved hearing him say Lit, so #StraightFire it is.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

why am I excited for an eva marie match ... oh yeah lol, her fucking immense entrance lol. Heel fucking Gold.


----------



## [email protected]

Well....if Becky can have an OK match with Eva....then she can put on some great ones.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bad end to the match. It had potential for more.

Miz hopefully retains, but his luck might run out.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*











Eva better go over.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh god, there will be a tremendous salt storm in here if Becky loses...


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ohh boy if Becky jobs clean to Eva Marie....


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Smackdown has been a good show so far. Keep it up plz :fingerscrossed


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Quite a bit of character progression after that match.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh goddamn, an Eva Marie match.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hope Eva still has the hilarious announcer.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DoubtGin said:


> Miz is putting over EVERYONE. I wish he'd get more respect because he is an awesome professional wrestler.


Miz is a great mid-card heel. He's a guy you put with the guy you want to elevate.


----------



## Trophies

Eva Marie has a match on Smackdown. Let us pray.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The amount of sexiness that is about to be in that ring....

If Becky doesn't win, there should be a riot. 

Possible Victoria debut to be Eva's manager?


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

i know a lot of people love mauro, but to me his 'radio voice' is a bit grating

its like what you would hear from some FM radio dj 30 years ago


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin is what Roman Reigns should have been...There I said it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Lothario said:


> The Lone Wolf actually standing alone as....a lone wolf? Booking decisions that actually make sense?!


WWE making sense ?!?!? Whaaaaa ?!


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



ChicagoFit said:


> I thought this is how his night would end:
> http://i.imgur.com/27hZVpW.jpg
> 
> I was wrong


..maybe at Summer Slam?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Lothario said:


> Eva better go over.


All Red Everything

:lawler


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Other than athleticism: what does Crews bring to the table? never saw him work as Uhaa just his athletic highlights so I have no idea because all I see is muscled up yet not particularly intimidating looking athletic man.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Phaedra said:


> why am I excited for an eva marie match ... oh yeah lol, her fucking immense entrance lol. Heel fucking Gold.


I'm looking forward to her tits, but each to their own I guess.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope Corbin destroys Kalisto and then challenges Apollo Crews (who will probably beat Miz) for the IC Title at Backlash. They had a pretty solid match at Takeover London IIRC

HAIL THE LONE WOLF!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Corbin looked strong. Becky better win! :cuss:


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Waiting on the reaction if Eva beats Becky. Want be Sasha's fault brehs. :eva


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If Eva Marie wins clean, this board will crash.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That devour commercial is disturbing


----------



## Dell

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Pretty good opening 30min to the show.


----------



## Clungeman

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Becky Lynch vs Eva Marie next.

I'm fully prepared for the internet to go into meltdown if Eva goes over.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva gonna win for the lols.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Corbin came out of that looking like somewhat a star.


Well besides the whole appearance thing.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Guys, Eva is debuting. Did you really think that she will lose?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva needs to beat Becky tonight. They need to put the title on her and have Becky chase it. Simple as that.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh god Eva in action next, lol watch this match end in about 3 minutes with a run in from Natalya or something, they wont let Eva go out there and embarrass herself. Eva will go out there and move in slow motion, maybe lock on a headlock and try not to fuck up too bad until Natalya interrupts it.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Becky is like a Tamagachi..she was fun for a moment..now I can't stand looking at that smiley colorbag of fun


----------



## spinningedge

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The devour commercial where the guy goes "Did you just spank your food.... nice" is hilarious to me in a super weird way.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



T0M said:


> I'm looking forward to her tits, but each to their own I guess.


:ha 

when Eva comes out i miss Graves telling Phillips to shut the fuck up. They don't have a commentator on the table who can legit cream over Eva Marie and not be completely fucking annoying lol.


----------



## ChicagoFit

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Are they going to include scenes featuring Sugar Ray Leonard beating his wife in this movie or is it completely fiction?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

SDL still better than RAW so far.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This show is certainly off to a better start than Raw last night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Natecore said:


> Well besides the whole appearance thing.


Exactly, that's why I said somewhat. :lol


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eyes on the Thighs :evil


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I mean there is NO way Becky loses this match...right?

...right?


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

We will see if Becky could make Eva Marie look decent in this match.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

SDL>RAW


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nuclear heat is coming...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Becky!!!! :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

And here comes the face of the womens of Smackdown, the beatiful Becky. :mark:


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What an entrance

:lawler


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

YESS!!


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Becky!:mark:


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What the fuck is this announcer? :lol


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The Goddess!

Does it sound like JBL has dialed it back just a bit from last week? Not as obnoxious and not talking over Mauro as much.


----------



## Tony220jdm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Can they please just bring in a womans title and a tag title to smackdown!


----------



## Dell

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Envy said:


> Waiting on the reaction if Eva beats Becky. Want be Sasha's fault brehs. :eva


Eva probably will win. The rage on here will be great :lol:

Her going over is the right thing to do though.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The announcer for Eva's entry...:lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Loved that opening promo. I mean, I like Dolph but I’m glad someone finally pointed out this whole thing of “stealing the show” means shit if you don’t get wins. Ziggler tried to get all pumped and Dean was just like “Nope.” Loved it. And the addition of Wyatt is intriguing.

Fun Triple Threat. Now I’m just waiting for the board meltdown when Becky loses, as much as it sickens me I know it’s coming.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That body :done :done :done


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



FRONT PAGE STORY★;61679578 said:


> If Eva Marie wins clean, this board will crash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It's time for the Era of Becky domination. :becky


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

eva's theme 'music' is awesome


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Give me 5 fuckin minutes Eva


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wouldn't mind being seduced by Eva.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I wonder if this will lead into a storyline and feud or just be a match only.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

i'm seduced enchanted dazzled and entranced :jet4


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

She won the Diva Search? What?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I fuggin' love me some Eva Marie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva's entrance is so fucking good :mark:


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

why does this talentless cock holster get a special entrance


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

SHUT UP, TOM! IT'S EVA MARIE!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Beyonce and Serena actually have truckloads of talent, JBL...


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:lmao DAT Entrance by Eva


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This entrance is hilarious :lmao

Absolute scenes from Becky fans if Eva goes over.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wait there was a Diva Search in 2013?


----------



## ChicagoFit

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Has WWE always employed a strip club DJ or if he new for Eva's entrance?


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva is so hot it hurts to look at her.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva's a star :lol I gotta admit it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Can we go ahead and get this failed Eva Marie push over with so we can move on to something more interesting? :bored

What's going to be criminal is that Becky will most likely have to job to her.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva better lose in 10 seconds.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Let's go Eva :cry


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva's body is insane.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

GOAT gimmick


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If she is _All Red Everything_ then why is she wearing a *WHITE COAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Becky is just :mark:
Eva is just :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If Becky loses here :lmao


----------



## december_blue

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva's entrance is everything!


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh some fuckery is about to commence.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'm already under Eva Marie's power.









All Hail The Red Queen.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Okay this is interesting.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I already love her :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva better not beat Becky, I swear to Christ.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva's boobs in that top are making me harder than a drywall.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LOL....Here comes the fuckery.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:ha :ha


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol Eva sucks


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Yeah this backing out of you match gimmick is really going to get Eva over.:francis


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Marked. :lol


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

someone carry that pony to the back


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I DEMAND BECKY IN ACTION


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That's brilliant...That's better than any match they might have had. More heat on Eva, and does nothing to hurt Becky as a character.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This is cool, they will go with the injury angle every time its time for her to fight. I think it can work to make her more hated while she gets better. Great heel work here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva pulling a Nash. :lol


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What in the actual fuck use happened?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:homer


RyanPelley said:


> Eva's boobs in that top are making me harder than a drywall.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Best gimmick ever :lmao
I'm not even being sarcastic.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LOL so what was the point?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The hell was that lol?


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was gold lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

SD is so awful WOW


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What the fuck is this table shit? Some bollocks they've nicked from ESPN?


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Using Eva Marie brilliantly. Get that heel heat.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What in the fuck was that...


----------



## Trophies

Lmao at them not letting her wrestle.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

O...kay then :draper2


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That may literally have been the most pointless thing I've ever seen in all of wrestling. I think the new way to get Eva heat is having her waste everyone's time.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Amazing stuff by Eva

:lawler


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:lol that was fucking gold


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What the fuck just happened :ken


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LMAO What the fuck was that?


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva Marie corpsing?


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Carmella is so hot, Natalya is ugly and annoying


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nattie gross.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

ooooooo my girl Carmella!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Carmella is hot! And I like the interview set up for the wrestlers now.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So 2 weeks in a row a pointless woman segment why does Becky have to be on smackdown.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nattie dropping those names...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

WWE knows she sucks but they want her on TV. So.......


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

*yawn*

Some of us wanted to watch a woman who can actually wrestle, wrestle.

Lame.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

WTF was that 

:ha


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That selling by Eva kada


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Natalya and Carmella feud? Could be interesting I guess.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nattie's Andrea Zuckerman ass is so fucking awkward. Jesus.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What did I miss in the first 40 minutes?


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What the fuck? :aries2


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Natayla and Carmella < Everything else though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Becky carried Eva to her best match ever. :becky


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

American Alpha next :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The Mannequin Natalya


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AMERICAN ALPHA!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

These women suck.....not that its a bad thing

Bamerican Balpha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They need to do more interview set ups like that to begin storylines and feuds. It gives off a cool pro sports like vibe to the shows too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

> Has a gimmick based around the color red
> Is on the blue-colored brand

:mase

But nevermind that dumb cunt, AMERICAN ALPHA DEBUTS NEXT! :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They know she's not ready but they call her up anyway, then they waste our time.....


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This show has gone downhill. Raw has won again.


----------



## Dell

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What the fuck Eva :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'm a horrible person, but everytime that Nattie talk about Bret Hart I imagine Jim Neidhart cryng on his room. :lmao


----------



## december_blue

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva Marie stays trolling. Love it!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> So 2 weeks in a row a pointless woman segment why does Becky have to be on smackdown.


the SD womens division is a joke


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Not a bad promo at all from Carmella and she's very charismatic. She has potential.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE knows she sucks but they want her on TV. So.......


I'd love to see her suck on TV :troll:


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I love Eva Marie's gimmick :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol Natalya "My uncle Bret Hart, ya know the legendary Bret Hart" ya fuck my dad, its not like he was a wrestler or anything...


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What the hell is with all these new divas and their demeanor and mannerisms, so cringe worthy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I wouldn't call AA dynamic. They're an above average team carried by their amateur wrestling and Gable charisma.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I liked how things went down with Eva and Becky Lynch. I was expecting a match with a mass brawl finish featuring all the SD divas, setting up a, Diva speciality, multi-tag match at Summerslam.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was just fucking ... aw man, the person who booked Eva to go out all 'look at me i'm the fucking shit' and then look over the ring at Becky and fake a hamstring pull? totally fucking inspired. you catch her heat and you protect her as a heel. hilarious.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Bret Hart said:


> What did I miss in the first 40 minutes?


Bray Wyatt is going to lose to Dolph Ziggler to prove Dolph deserves to be #1 contender. That's it.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Carmella was a much better talker this week than she was last week.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If Alexia isn't here i'll be annoyed.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If Carmella can improve in the ring, she'll be a valuable asset to the division. She can definitely carry herself.


----------



## PaulHBK

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

*Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.....................WRONG!!!*


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Here come the guys with the best hot tag in the business!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Interested in seeing American Alphas wrestle their debut match next. Wonder if its against a local team or someone like Vaudevillians or Ascension.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is going to lose to Dolph Ziggler to prove Dolph deserves to be #1 contender. That's it.


Seriously? Fuck with him on the blue brand I was hoping he'd be booked properly.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

yer welcome


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva Marie is the female Messiah. :lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Seeing as Eva Marie winning didn't materialise, thus nor did the anticipated forum meltdown, maybe I can help.

Eva Marie > Lana


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Bret Hart said:


> What the hell is with all these new divas and their demeanor and mannerisms, so cringe worthy.


Sports Entertainment at its worst. No humanity allowed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I wouldn't call AA dynamic. They're an above average team carried by their amateur wrestling and Gable charisma.


And in a year be split up for the Jordan push. :vince3


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



birthday_massacre said:


> the SD womens division is a joke


True, but a more accurate statement would be"women's wrestling in general is a joke."


----------



## Jersey

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Why not Bliss and Namoi segment?


----------



## Godway

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

lmao at the Eva/Becky thing, that was amazing. Great way to use Eva, because Becky having to job to her would have been cringe worthy. 

This show is already much better than RAW was. And much better than last week's SD.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



JDP2016 said:


> This show has gone downhill. Raw has won again.


Lol how?


----------



## SpikeDudley

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is going to lose to Dolph Ziggler to prove Dolph deserves to be #1 contender. That's it.


God let it go man. Nothing even happened yet. How many times a day do people tell you you're a broken record?


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Jim the Anvil Neidhert is like damn I raised a :y2jStupid IDIOT


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Bret Hart said:


> Seriously? Fuck with him on the blue brand I was hoping he'd be booked properly.


Not a chance. This is still a Vince run company. 

I'd rather Bray just leave. He'll never get any respect.



> God let it go man. Nothing even happened yet. How many times a day do people tell you you're a broken record?


Why does it need to happen? We know where it's going. This company only does things one way.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Maybe Alexa will have a match? Well I'm hoping so.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva Marie is only on the roster to give Kevin Dunn his 'thirty seconds of fun' back in the production truck.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is going to lose to Dolph Ziggler to prove Dolph deserves to be #1 contender. That's it.


Luke Harper returns to help Wyatt win


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So is Eva just gonna pretend to get hurt before every match so she doesn't have to wrestle? Why the fuck is she even in the womens division then? She just gonna forfeit every match and never pick up a win? Whats the point? Go be a fucking valet if you don't wanna wrestle and embarrass yourself.


----------



## B316

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hope Eva's ok wens2


----------



## tmd02

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is going to lose to Dolph Ziggler to prove Dolph deserves to be #1 contender. That's it.


And a good match for the IC title contendership featuring Corbin, Crews and Kalisto, don't forget.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not a chance. This is still a Vince run company.
> 
> I'd rather Bray just leave. He'll never get any respect.


Wish TNA didn't fuck themselves.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Seeing as Eva Marie winning didn't materialise, thus nor did the anticipated forum meltdown, maybe I can help.
> 
> Eva Marie > Lana


Time to turn in your dick.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AMERICAN FUCKING ALPHA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Legit excited for Alpha. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Godway said:


> lmao at the Eva/Becky thing, that was amazing. Great way to use Eva, because Becky having to job to her would have been cringe worthy.
> 
> This show is already much better than RAW was. *And much better than last week's SD.*


*

*

I agree with this.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh good, the Tyrion rants have started.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*











The Vaudjobbers. :lol:


----------



## Hulk Smash

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The Jaubvillains


----------



## StylesP1

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is going to lose to Dolph Ziggler to prove Dolph deserves to be #1 contender. That's it.


Crews won the IC Title contenders match against Corbin and Kalisto. Corbin was protected and stood tall at the end while Kalisto ate the pin. 

Eva Marie came out to her awesome entrance to face Becky but faked a hamstring injury to get heel heat. No match occurred. 

And now American Alpha!

Been a great show so far.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

_Gable, Gable

Jordan, Jordan

Gable, Gable, Jordan, Jordan_


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Man the Vaudevillians got killed off quick.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So what year does American Alpha split?


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

American Alpha!:mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Should be a fun match. Guess the Vaudevillians will be the jobber team for awhile thanks to Gotch.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I like Vaudevillians. They should use local enhancement talents.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damn the Vaudevillians can't catch a damn break.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is going to lose to Dolph Ziggler to prove Dolph deserves to be #1 contender. That's it.


That's sadly true.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

American Alpha! YEEEEEEEEESSSSS!!!!


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Yes! The Vaudevillians. But they're most likely losing to AA.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I don't like using The Vaudevillians for this.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What the fuck is with this shitty camera angle.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Gotch fighting inside a ring, rather than out is a novelty. :heyman6


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Amber B said:


> Damn the Vaudevillians can't catch a damn break.


If Gotch wasnt such a dick backstage maybe they would not keep getting punished.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Why are they wasting time wrestling Gotch? just throw a soda can at him and he is done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Shame Vaudevillians are straight jobbers now.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Otunga has the voice of a 14 year old.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Mra22 said:


> Luke Harper returns to help Wyatt win


If Luke Harper was returning, Erick Rowan would still be with Bray.

Ziggler is winning. It's obvious from the way the promos are going. 



StylesP1 said:


> Crews won the IC Title contenders match against Corbin and Kalisto. Corbin was protected and stood tall at the end while Kalisto ate the pin.
> 
> Eva Marie came out to her awesome entrance to face Becky but faked a hamstring injury to get heel heat. No match occurred.
> 
> And now American Alpha!
> 
> Been a great show so far.


I repeat, that's it. :shrug


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



StylesP1 said:


> Crews won the IC Title contenders match against Corbin and Kalisto. Corbin was protected and stood tall at the end while Kalisto ate the pin.
> 
> Eva Marie came out to her awesome entrance to face Becky but faked a hamstring injury to get heel heat. No match occurred.
> 
> And now American Alpha!
> 
> Been a great show so far.


With a possible good main event later.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Natalya "My uncle Bret Hart, ya know the legendary Bret Hart" ya fuck my dad, its not like he was a wrestler or anything...


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AA have got some great chemistry, some of the best I've seen from a team in years.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Bret Hart said:


> What the fuck is with this shitty camera angle.


They are the worst, it makes it look even more fake than its supposed to.

Sometimes you can see how far they miss with their punches


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

modern day High Voltage


minus the physiques


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



T0M said:


> Otunga has the voice of a 14 year old.


He does :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Otunga is a thousand fold worse than JBL.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



FRONT PAGE STORY★;61681074 said:


> I don't like using The Vaudevillians for this.


I agree, should be a local indy tag team.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Jordan JORDAN Jordan JORDAN JORDAN JORDAN GABLE GABLE Gable GABLE Gable...


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AA is awesome!


----------



## colin922

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Geralt z Rivii said:


> LOL at those that loved Ziggler's promo. All he did was scream what he whines about on Twitter into the mic. "Held back." "Not appreciated." "Undervalued." That's a great promo? My ass. It's whiny. It's crybaby. It's bullshit. Tons of far more talented wrestlers haven't had half the career that Ziggler has had.


It was even funnier when Ziggler screamed HHH's "i'm that damn good" line.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Great debut...now give them a feud


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



T0M said:


> Otunga has the voice of a 14 year old.


Dude has no bass in voice...Sound like those squeakers you hear playing Call Of Duty.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

American Alpha always be having some fire singlets. Great debut :clap:


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Otunga is so vanilla in the commentary. :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Good debut for AA. Should be SD Live Tag Champions in no time.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh is it time to BEAT UP JOHN CENA already?


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

American Alpha will get over as fuck as time goes along...trust me.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



MyaTheBee said:


> Dude has no bass in voice...Sound like those squeakers you hear playing Call Of Duty.


Indeed and then they try and tell me they fucked my mom. unk2


----------



## SpikeDudley

MyaTheBee said:


> Dude has no bass in voice...Sound like those squeakers you hear playing Call Of Duty.


Has he thrown a "hey I banged your mom" quote yet?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nice debut, gotta think AA will be the 1st Smackdown tag champs, whenever they get around to actually creating the belts lol.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The flow has been GREAT. I knew last week was just them trying to fit way too much into 2 hours. Was a clusterfuck. This week is on point.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Styles calling Cena out for a rematch at SS is expected. Would like for it to be a specialty match like LMS for example.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



MyaTheBee said:


> Dude has no bass in voice...Sound like those squeakers you hear playing Call Of Duty.


Back in 2010 I thought he and Barrett were gonna future world champions :robben2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



birthday_massacre said:


> They are the worst, it makes it look even more fake than its supposed to.
> 
> Sometimes you can see how far they miss with their punches


No where near as bad as the angle last week that completely missed Kalisto's springboard.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AA has a good ways to go before winning the crowd over but that's a good start


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It's obvious to me that American Alpha will be the Smackdown tag champs, but they have a lot of work to do to make people care about tag team wrestling again. They've killed off the division something fierce in the last 10 years to the point where some tag matches are piss breaks. They really need to rebuild the credibility of the division and give these guys angles. As a matter of fact, Shane and Bryan should be out there putting over the history of tag team wrestling and making a commitment to rebuilding the division.

A side note, I'd rather see the entire tag division on 1 show that way you have the top teams challenging instead of basically two good teams on each show with a bunch of other jobber teams.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Honestly, I think SD has been a better show than Raw this week so far; with the exception of Eva, who is just fucking awful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Alpha, individually and collectively, looked great. Wish they could wrestle Team Angle or the late 80's early90s Steiner Brothers.


----------



## StylesP1

Chrome said:


> Nice debut, gotta think AA will be the 1st Smackdown tag champs, whenever they get around to actually creating the belts lol.


I think it would be better if they took the belts from someone. I want Breeze/Fandango to get the first run. Would be entertaining as fuck and then awesome when AA takes the belts.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Uptown King said:


> Styles calling Cena out for a rematch at SS is expected. Would like for it to be a specialty match like LMS for example.


Submission match.

Calf killer vs STF. Styles wins and goes on to face Dean at Backlash.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Show is flying by. Sign of a good episode.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Anyone know when Shelton's returning? After Summerslam? God i can't wait for him to come back, this midcard drastically needs him.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ !!! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena is hosting everything isn't he ?


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Chrome said:


> Nice debut, gotta think AA will be the 1st Smackdown tag champs, whenever they get around to actually creating the belts lol.


Love your sig bruh! That was one of my favorite Fresh Prince episodes.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Fucking teens and their love for Cena and the Bellas.


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So how many matches at Summerslam are gonna happen now?

Balor/Rollins
Lesnar/Orton
Cena/Styles
Ziggler/Ambrose/Wyatt
Rusev/Reigns
New Day/Club
Y2KO/Enzo&Cass
Charlotte/Banks
Miz/Crews

Along with a possible SD divas and tag match.

Seems pretty crowded


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Sad seeing The Vaudevillains reduced to jobber status, especially since The Ascension was drafted to SmackDown, but at least American Alpha got their spots in and looked solid in their debut.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Submission match.
> 
> Calf killer vs STF. Styles wins and goes on to face Dean at Backlash.


Cena losing a submission match?

:maury


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eva Marie put Cena over.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



StylesP1 said:


> I think it would be better if they took the belts from someone. I want Breeze/Fandango to get the first run. Would be entertaining as fuck and then awesome when AA takes the belts.


Breezango should be the first champs just to show that everyone has a chance on smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lawler's favorite show. :lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Fuck off Bellas.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Who are these geeks? :klopp


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone know when Shelton's returning? After Summerslam? God i can't wait for him to come back, this midcard drastically needs him.


I agree with this. He will help out a lot in that division on SD Live. He could even make the IC title mean something again or have a rock solid run with another mid card belt they create for SD Live.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I really hope Cena continues to do outside shit like that, anything to keep him gone and out of the main event scene.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ Styles bruh


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Choice female athlete? :lol:


----------



## colin922

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Geralt z Rivii said:


> LOL at those that loved Ziggler's promo. All he did was scream what he whines about on Twitter into the mic. "Held back." "Not appreciated." "Undervalued." That's a great promo? My ass. It's whiny. It's crybaby. It's bullshit. Tons of far more talented wrestlers haven't had half the career that Ziggler has had.


It was even funnier when he screamed Trips "that damn good" line.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

THE GREATEST WRESTLER IN THE BUSINESS.

STYLES :mark:


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The Phenomenal One in the house.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They don't want none *repeats*


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The GOAT


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Obese Turtle said:


> Cena losing a submission match?
> 
> :maury


LET ME DREAM!


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

oooh i love the bio at the side, bring back mattitude v ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNE


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nice to see AJ still repping The Club despite being on different shows.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ!:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

His first day in IWGP JBL ? :fpalm


----------



## finalnight

Wait so the Bella twins beat out Serena Williams for best athlete, LMAO!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Here comes the man who should really be going after Ambrose for the WHC at SS. But Styles-Cena 2 can be good or great.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SpikeDudley said:


> So how many matches at Summerslam are gonna happen now?
> 
> Balor/Rollins
> Lesnar/Orton
> Cena/Styles
> Ziggler/Ambrose/Wyatt
> Rusev/Reigns
> New Day/Club
> Y2KO/Enzo&Cass
> Charlotte/Banks
> Miz/Crews
> 
> Along with a possible SD divas and tag match.
> 
> Seems pretty crowded


Isnt it 4 hours this year


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


That never gets old. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Drop Nikki for VJ. :yum: :CENA


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena's about to rip AJ to shreds on the mic again :lol


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena already had enough! :mark:


----------



## tmd02

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Luke Harper was returning, Erick Rowan would still be with Bray.
> 
> Ziggler is winning. It's obvious from the way the promos are going.
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat, that's it. :shrug


Tickle my anus son, this has been a good show


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Literally me every time AJ's theme plays. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Are they pumping in crowd noise? why does his intro music sound weird (cenas)


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'd like an Iron Man Match please.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It's weird seeing AJ wear the Club shirt when he's by himself on Smackdown.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Crowd so hot for Cena :mark:


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SpikeDudley said:


> So how many matches at Summerslam are gonna happen now?
> 
> Balor/Rollins
> Lesnar/Orton
> Cena/Styles
> Ziggler/Ambrose/Wyatt
> Rusev/Reigns
> New Day/Club
> Y2KO/Enzo&Cass
> Charlotte/Banks
> Miz/Crews
> 
> Along with a possible SD divas and tag match.
> 
> Seems pretty crowded


Bro, throw in Cesaro-Sheamus and that card is fucking stacked.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ has shoe lifts in


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Nice to see AJ still repping The Club despite being on different shows.


He should have his own Club on SD Live. I'm all for bringing back the BC with AJ running his own version on SD Live.


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena's been pretty universally over for awhile now


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The Soccer Mom chants became a thing :cry :cry


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh god that soccer mom hair chant is catching on, great just fucking great....


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Soccer mom hair :lol


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Styles really is an excellent heel. He plays it to the hilt. lol I don't want you here!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

@EL SHIV worst nightmare just became true.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The new Smackdown is just a poor version of Raw. Ime out


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Soccer mom chants are actually a thing....Wrestling is so lame.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



finalnight said:


> Wait so the Bella twins beat out Serena Williams for best athlete, LMAO!


The Bella Goddesses deserve it.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What an idiotic chant.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That chant :mj2

Almost as bad as those "Justin Bieber" chants to Seth Rollins...


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

these two still gong at it?


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



T0M said:


> Bro, throw in Cesaro-Sheamus and that card is fucking stacked.


I agree I see a 12 card event. But Ambrose is defending that title against one person not two.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

John Cena the noble one.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:lmao AJ's a savage :lmao


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH TNA ASYLUM dig


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damn a little dig at TNA there, AJ? :hmm:


----------



## StylesP1

Rowdy Yates said:


> The new Smackdown is just a poor version of Raw. Ime out


I think its much better. Opinions.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

STUPID IDIOT KIDS


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Did that kid have on a Cena hat and AJ gloves? :lol


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Are we going to have a loser leaves town match at SS?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damn! AJ with that TNA shot.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ keeping it real...I love it.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This crowd can simultaneously jump off of a cliff. Fucking twats.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ :lol


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Whoa, AJ bro ... whoa. lol.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

No more participation trophies

If ya aint first, ya last


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ going in on the parents :banderas


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

"I don't want you here" -- AJ Styles , Cena is losing at SummerSlam again

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/2020746-cena-taking-more-time-off-soon.html


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What about all the single ladies, AJ?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

YESS!!!! Fantastic. He will turn the crowd against him so that he can be a total heel. I love it. They loved him day 1, and now he'll get heat on himself. Love it.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ on a bizarre crusade against poor parenting.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ should run for President. 

I bet he likes Obama :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Goddamn it. Bring it, AJ! :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



StylesP1 said:


> I think its much better. Opinions.


I agree. Its getting better slowly but surely.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ is on fire !


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ killin it out there.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ Styles spitting fire as a heel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What was the TNA dig ? I must've missed it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ went at the chiren??!?!!? 

Not da' chiren!!!!!!


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ actually able to get boos from an awful crowd like Nashville? Christ.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

No dessert before dinner :lol

AJ is awesome


----------



## tmd02

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What was the TNA shot?


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Who said AJ sucks on the mic?


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Aj telling it like it is. Hot damn.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ Styles is the Elite the the Elite


----------



## spinningedge

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This AJ Styles promo is almost as good as truth bomb Punk promo... Not quite as good - but this is damn good by Styles. WOW.

For someone who came in and people were saying his mic work was a little lacking... can't say that anymore. 

This is big time. Main event worthy for sure by AJ.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I feel pretty safe to say this: week 2 of competition, Smackdown wins. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Still wishing Styles be going after Dean for the WHC.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Styles with some good mic work tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damn the difference between face AJ on the mic and heel AJ on the mic is night and day, damn. Dude kills it as a heel on the mic, he comes off so natural and comfortable.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ went from a bit awkward on the mic to being possibly my favorite at the moment. The guy is pure entertaining heel.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wow that was amazing by Styles.


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

i thought this feud ended


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Bret Hart said:


> Who said AJ sucks on the mic?


I did..He's proving me wrong tho.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ hates the kids.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Best feud in the business.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Man this is a great promo :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



EL SHIV said:


> Drop Nikki for VJ. :yum: :CENA


Fuck that, Victoria Justice is mine. I'll take Juan on anyday.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Why is Cena talking with a gangster accent?


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Styles cut a good promo tonight. He has proving tonight that he can cut a promo.


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Aj killing cena and his legion of cetards


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



spinningedge said:


> This AJ Styles promo is almost as good as truth bomb Punk promo... Not quite as good - but this is damn good by Styles. WOW.
> 
> For someone who came in and people were saying his mic work was a little lacking... can't say that anymore.
> 
> This is big time. Main event worthy for sure by AJ.


Nowhere near as good. It's weird ramblings.


----------



## Death Rider

fuck me i though aj was bad on the mic.


----------



## finalnight

Natecore said:


> What about all the single ladies, AJ?


They left Cena for Orton, Roman Reigns and Finn Balor long ago


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ hates

-kids
-parents
-Cena
-participation trophies
-dessert before dinner


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh god this Cena pandering shit makes me wanna throw up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Here comes another Cena guilt trip...................


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh god here comes the i love the kids speech.... Fucking idiot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BASED Styles pissing on the PC, participation trophy culture. :tucky Shame that he's gonna torn to shreds by Cena without any chance of reprisal because:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I LOVE JOHN CENA :crying:


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ was never shit on the mic like many here have stated he was. Anyone who followed his career knew that. It took him some time to get going in WWE, sure, but he's proving to the doubters that he can promo.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Somebody bitch slap that kid please.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena bringing back his pre-2007 accent :LUL


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ-Cena at Summerslam. If AJ wins, Cena leaves WWE.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena is cutting a good promo tonight aswell.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Pretty good promo between AJ and Cena.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

At some point Cena is gonna bust a nut up in AJs shitter with these promos.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena goin' in doe...


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena's right, his suits do look ridiculous.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Smackdown has had 2 really good promo segments tonight. I've really enjoyed the show.


----------



## finalnight

This is reminding me of the Rock's I'll never leave here again speech


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Now they're gonna end the segment with AJ looking like Cena just ripped him a new asshole and not giving him a chance to have a getback.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

These Smackdown Promos.

Good lord.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena "there's no place like home"


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Isn't it 'hustle', John?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena won AJ over!


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This is so badass. Both men absolutely bringing it!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LMFAO AJ!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This feud just got 20 times better. Great work by both men, and great work by SD


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What was the TNA dig ? I must've missed it.


The dig was about Nashville being full of idiots and AJ Styles knowing from first hand experience.

Get it, because TNA is/was based in Nashville, TN.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Mainboy said:


> AJ-Cena at Summerslam. If AJ wins, Cena leaves WWE.


Will cry if Cena loses tbh.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So is John Boy saying he's too good to wrestle in PWG?






Well, fuck him.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Doesn't Cena himself gets tired of been saying the same fucking shit for almost a decade?


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I thought it was Hustle and not Honor?


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:lmao AJ


----------



## Godway

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena with promo of the year.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Awesome segment man :clap


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Honor, Loyalty, Respect?

John Cena no Hustle anymore? :cena


----------



## spinningedge

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

You can tell both of these guys really respect each other. You can see the excitement/both of them stepping up their game b/c of each other. THe greats step up when It's time for greatness.

Cena/Styles has the potential to be main event worth at SummerSlam.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena with the same promo he's done countless times. Says the same kids/parents/love the business promo during every damn feud. Same shit, different day.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Welp. Cena going over clean at Summerslam.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Thank god they at least let AJ get the last word in.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

*Mic drop*

That was a great promo by both parties.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They don't want none *repeats*


----------



## finalnight

It sounded like AJ was supposed to announce a stipulation for the match but forgot what it was


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This show has been really, really good so far. Fair play, WWE.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Since Cena wont be at Backlash they should make this a loser "leave" Smackdown match with Cena losing.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ is pure heel, and everything he says sets it up for Cena to have a great answer. AJ with some mind games. All that talk last week about how terrible SD was going to be.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena is definitely putting AJ over at Summerslam. It will be an amazing moment.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was Goddamn Incredible. Anyone who says AJ can't speak needs to wake up and watch this, dude was on fire. And Cena was on as well. I'm SO hyped for this match.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was a great promo...WWE needs more of this.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Substance was tedious but Cena and AJ were great.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Pretty good promo. Went on a little too long tho.


----------



## tmd02

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



ItsaNewDay said:


> These Smackdown Promos.
> 
> Good lord.


Oh hi Mark.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

And they finish the segment with AJ getting the last word and his theme music. Delicious :banderas


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Headliner said:


> Welp. Cena going over clean at Summerslam.


Damn, poor Styles if that happens.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

excuse me while I take this commercial break to take off my john cena arm band head band john cena underwear t shirt socks john cena everything and put on my normal clothes brb


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Not much of a stipulation.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Smackdown killing it with the promos
AJ/Cena was solid as fuck. Can't wait for their match!


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Bret Hart said:


> :lmao AJ


that slow cap was so awesome :lol


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Headliner said:


> Welp. Cena going over clean at Summerslam.


With this whole new era i would not be shocked if AJ won then went for the belt or the feud continued.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Didn't really like Cena's promo. Well delivered, corny material. AJ was cool though.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ Styles shows why not only in the ring, but on the mic as well, why he is head and shoulders above everyone he continues to be lumped in together and is called "Vanilla midgets"

What a fucking talent.


----------



## Dell

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was really good, these guys really work great together on the mic.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol, loved AJ calling those little brats stupid idiots. :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Last word goes to Styles.

Cue Styles' music.

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The more I think about it, the more I think that Ziggler should go over in the main event.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

AJ is obviously going over since Cena is fucking off after SS.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I was waiting for Styles to say Me vs You in a loser leaves town match


----------



## SpikeDudley

spinningedge said:


> Cena/Styles has the potential to be main event worth at SummerSlam.


Right? How do you legit argue that Balor/Rollins or Wyatt/Ziggler/Ambrose is even in the same league as this match up


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was a nice segment. Was against AJ turning heel when it initially happened, but he's done great with it so far.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Man, show some guts WWE, let AJ go over clean.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



JDP2016 said:


> Since Cena wont be at Backlash they should make this a loser "leave" Smackdown match with Cena losing.


Except he will be as wwe already said. He will just take the red eye from China


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

"If Dolph Loses Bray Wyatt Becomes the #1 Contender"? 

Couldn't they have just typed out "#1 Contender Match" instead?


----------



## kdoss25.kd

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Smackdown is killing raw thus far!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Didn´t that whole promo scream: Loser leaves Town match? WWE is seriously confusing.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



JDP2016 said:


> Since Cena wont be at Backlash they should make this a loser "leave" Smackdown match with Cena losing.


Way way way too early in a rebranded show to be booting people how with stipulations. At least for me. I'd rather get invested in these guys before someone threatens to be "kicked off" and show up for RAW that I really don't have time to watch.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If Dolph loses the match...:ha


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Dolorian said:


> Damn, poor Styles if that happens.





Arthurgos said:


> With this whole new era i would not be shocked if AJ won then went for the belt or the feud continued.


I don't see them changing from the same Cena story we've seen over the last 11 years. Someone gets one over on him, he gets his win back and wins the feud. 

I'll be shocked if AJ wins clean. That should automatically make him the number 1 contender for the World title. I just don't see it with Vince's love for Cena and Cena's track record. It doesn't matter if he'll be taking time off.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



razzathereaver said:


> "If Dolph Loses Bray Wyatt Becomes the #1 Contender"?
> 
> Couldn't they have just typed out "#1 Contender Match" instead?


For real :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Don't really care what people say but the man makes kids happy. You can agree or disagree with whether they should or shouldn't cater to pre-teens but honestly they're there already so they cater for them. I don't hop around going all 'oooh John Cena' ... I'm thirty but I care about those kids who bought tickets and do. So for me as a guy who always brings energy to a crowd, he has his spot for as long as he wants it. 

They just have to be careful with his booking so that it doesn't piss off every other demographic lol.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Breezango :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



ElTerrible said:


> Didn´t that whole promo scream: Loser leaves Town match? WWE is seriously confusing.


I was nervously anticipating a 'loser leaves Smackdown' match just to stack up Raw even more...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

HIDEO IS BACK!

THE PROPHECY HAS BEEN FULFILLED!


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh no, don't job my boy Fandango!


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Headliner said:


> I'll be shocked if AJ wins clean. That should automatically make him the number 1 contender for the World title.


I think that's how it will actually go down.


----------



## finalnight

Randy Orton's bio portrait is fucking hilarious


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

ORTON :mark:

Smackdown is knocking it out of the damn park this week!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Thank goodness Randy has the black wrist tape back.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nice gear on Breezango.


----------



## Godway

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Anyone notice this crowd seems mic'd up weird? You can't hear shit during entrances.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



[email protected] said:


> Way way way too early in a rebranded show to be booting people how with stipulations. At least for me. I'd rather get invested in these guys before someone threatens to be "kicked off" and show up for RAW that I really don't have time to watch.


Gotta have a good reason why he won't be at Backlash and he can still come back later.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



kdoss25.kd said:


> Smackdown is killing raw thus far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


destroying Raw, best part of Raw was Orton invasion


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

SmackDown is way better than RAW this week, great show, Opening segment was Awesome, Triple Threat was great, Corbin taking out Miz was great, Styles and Cena were Fantastic with their promos, Bray Wyatt should face Ambrose at SummerSlam, I'd even take a double count out so we get a Triple Threat Match if WWE want to protect Ziggler but Wyatt shouldn't be losing clean to Ziggler. 

Wyatt vs Ambrose is a SummerSlam Main Event Match.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Orton can't even do his own pose right anymore.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This show flew by! 2 hours is so awesome


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Breezeango :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hideo seems kinda boring and lackluster after seeing Nakmura tbh. Nakamura is amazing in the ring, ozzes charisma, bad ass entrance. Whereas Hideo sorta just walks out to the ring, very plainly, can't cut a promo and is just ok in the ring. 

I mean its cool to see him finally back but he wont go far in WWE, he's too small and has no charisma, and he's not good enough in the ring to get over on that alone.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Please let Brock interfere. Dont job Fandango!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hopefully Lesnar interferes.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Good reason for this match. I like how WWE actually remembers shit from two weeks ago.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Chrome said:


> Hopefully Lesnar interferes.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Breeze lol


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> Hideo seems kinda boring and lackluster after seeing Nakmura tbh. Nakamura is amazing in the ring, ozzes charisma, bad ass entrance. Whereas Hideo sorta just walks out to the ring, very plainly, can't cut a promo and is just ok in the ring.
> 
> I mean its cool to see him finally back but he wont go far in WWE, he's too small and has no charisma, and he's not good enough in the ring to get over on that alone.


Nakamura will be on the main roster by next years Wrestlemania, no latter than Summerslam 2017. Hideo will still be in NXT unless he wants to come up and be a jobber.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BROCK 

:lelbrock:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BROCK !


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lesnar !!! This has an old school feel


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Two appearances in two nights for Lesnar.

Will WWE have any money left by the end of this week?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BAH GAWD HE KILLED HIM! :jr


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Brock just runs through the security :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was some really useless protection for Randy. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was a really shitty looking F5, Randy took all of it on his hands and knees.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> Hideo seems kinda boring and lackluster after seeing Nakmura tbh. Nakamura is amazing in the ring, ozzes charisma, bad ass entrance. Whereas Hideo sorta just walks out to the ring, very plainly, can't cut a promo and is just ok in the ring.
> 
> I mean its cool to see him finally back but he wont go far in WWE, he's too small and has no charisma, and he's not good enough in the ring to get over on that alone.


All of that can be fixed by just letting him use the GTS.... https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4-mobile/7kla.mp4


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

F5 Shane Pls


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Holy fuck! Love this build for Orton/Lesnar and the run-ins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Weak ass secruity!!! How the fugg did Brock get to the ring?!?!?!


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was weak


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

THE BEAST!!!!!!!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Worst security team of all time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So they wasted a Brock appearance on that lol


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

And Fandango didn't job. Superb shit.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nice. I knew Brock would be on Smackdown. Didn't think it was this week. Should have took out a couple security guards too.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

ITS DALTON CASTLE'S BOYS!!!!!!!!! :mark:

Best geek security money can buy.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Well I'll be damned, Bork actually bothered showing up.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> That was a really shitty looking F5, Randy took all of it on his hands and knees.


His neck is in really rough shape. I don't blame him for protecting himself.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Them security guards were like "fuck that" :lol


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

One thing about smackdown though is this really hasn't changed what the problem always was gonna be. Everyone knew the feuds involving their main event talent like styles, Ambrose, Cena and Orton were going to be interesting. It was the mid card that was going to be the problem.

And it still is. RAWs mid card title feud is Roman Reigns vs Rusev. Smackdown counters with Miz vs Crews


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Pleasantly surprised Lesnar made a surprise appearance on Smackdown. Could've done more than just F5 Orton though tbh. Should've started fucking up security and maybe even Shane too.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Chrome said:


> BAH GAWD HE KILLED HIM! :jr


AS GAWD AS MY WITNESS THAT MAN HAS JUST BEEN BROKEN IN HALF :jr


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



birthday_massacre said:


> So they wasted a Brock appearance on that lol


What did you want him to do? Cut a promo? He did the same thing Orton did on RAW.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Smackdown Live has been fucking amazing.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

F5 outta nowhere.


----------



## Life010

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Steroids City!


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I had a security guard once...he got knocked out....he came back to work...I said "what you doing here?" "I can't use you" "You quit"....he said "When?"...I said "When your back hit the ground motherfucker, thats when you quit"


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I must say that Smackdown has been pretty good this week.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Can't say it enough. The pacing of this show has been spot fucking on. The foow has been perfect. Sensible commercial spots unlike last week, promos have been great, good matches, and exciting moments. Great job Smackdown. This is the show I want.


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ortons was so much better than brocks


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ronzilla said:


> AS GAWD AS MY WITNESS THAT MAN HAS JUST BEEN BROKEN IN HALF :jr


AWW... SON OF A BITCH! :jr


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Has anyone ever seen that 5 Hour Energy Uso commercial on during any other show on any other network?


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



AngryConsumer said:


> AWW... SON OF A BITCH! :jr


LADIES AND GENTLEMAN PLEASE TAKE THE TIME NOW TO BUY MY HANDY DANDY BBQ SAUCE :jr


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Has anyone ever seen that 5 Hour Energy Uso commercial on during any other show on any other network?


Heck nah lmao, who are The Usos ?


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Has anyone ever seen that 5 Hour Energy Uso commercial on during any other show on any other network?


No, those geeks aren't TV ad material.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Brock didn't even bother getting a new t-shirt made up


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was lesnars first appearance on SD since march 2004


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



JDP2016 said:


> What did you want him to do? Cut a promo? He did the same thing Orton did on RAW.


Orton does not get paid per appearance.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose on the Stone Cold podcast? :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol Brock could kill all those security guards along with Shane.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

HEATHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

Just wait Undertaker is driving the SUV...


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Heath just further shitting on the security. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol SmackDown Live security at an all time low :lol


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

1MB Baybaaaay!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Show just peaked, 1-Man Band baby! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

THE ONE MAN BAND BABY!!!! :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Nothing bigger than Heath Slater...

Hilarious.


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

lol everyone shooing brock away

fucking wretched


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Awesome seeing interferences from the crowd again :Brock


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



AngryConsumer said:


> AWW... SON OF A BITCH! :jr


I GOT A HANKERING FOR SOME FRUITY JUICY JUICY FRUITY FRUITY SKITTLES! :jr


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



validreasoning said:


> That was lesnars first appearance on SD since march 2004


He made an SD appearance in the Ambrose build.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Slater the ninja!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Shots fired by Bork! :Brock

And hire Heathy Baby already, Bryan D!


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## SpikeDudley

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Has anyone ever seen that 5 Hour Energy Uso commercial on during any other show on any other network?


They show a baseball one when I watch MLB and have been showing a country singer in this other show I watch. I think they have multiple spokespersons


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Slater :mark: I'm enjoying his segments, such a great worker. 


GORE!!!!!! out of nowhere


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Rhyno goring people out of promos should be a staple in wwe.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean getting interviewed by his girl

:lawler


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Rhyno got no reaction at all while Slater got a great pop.....fuck you WWE


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Slater is fucking GOAT!


----------



## finalnight

Aww, couples therapy.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Renee jizzing out her panties right now next to LSDean.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Rhyno STILL has the largest legs in the world...... my goodness!


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol Daniel looked so tiny next to Rhyno


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dump him Renee.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Rhyno please fucking leave, no one fucking wants you here buddy. You're not over, you're not some beloved ECW wrestler, just leave.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

GORE OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean knew Renee wasn't wearing any pants, that's why he told her to stand up.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Going from AA's debut to Styles/Cena to Orton/Brock to the ONE MAN BAND BABY!

Smackdown peaking!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose... :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

WOW.... Ambrose just killed Ziggler again....


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wait, what was Renee trying to grab :lol


----------



## finalnight

Headliner said:


> Renee jizzing out her panties right now next to LSDean.


Unless she is mentally ill I doubt it, most couples do not cream their pants standing next to the person they've been banging for over a year.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That gore looked sick.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Renee lowkey giving Dean a footjob under the table.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose!
:ha


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Rhyno is as appealing as rotisserie chicken


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

think Dean does that at dinner with rene as well?

just takes a bite or two, gets up says 'i dont like it' and storms off


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose with all the burns tonight :ha

'I'm surprised because it normally takes him longer to self destruct'


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose exuding a different level of confidence being the face of this brand. It's impressive.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This show is just WAY the fuck too much bullshit. I'm done. WWE can kiss my hairy ass.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Those segments with Renee are actually pretty cool.


----------



## TommyRich

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'm liking this Ambrose


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:lol Gold from Ambrose. 

Ziggler/Wyatt should be good.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

These two hours just flew by.


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Y'all act like Rhyno will win even one feud in the WWE


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I prefer Slater to Rhyno tbh. They're bringing back too many old guys from previous eras imo, should've just called up some more NXT people.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

To be fair, WWE did bury Ziggler for having the temerity to have a fucking _concussion_.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'd love Slater to get the win over Rhyno next week, a fluke victory perhaps.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose doesn't like to sit down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This Heath story has to end with him getting a title. He's been a standout each show so far. I'd love it if he won the IC title, but then got stripped because he isn't actually on the roster.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



wkc_23 said:


> Them security guards were like "fuck that" :lol


Reminded me of last year when Brock and Taker had the amazing brawl, and a Mountain of security had to try and arrest Brock and they all refused to go near him, so Brock put the hancuffs on HIMSELF and walked out. 

No one fucks with Brock :grin2:


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

you say incredible? i say inedible


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



infidel said:


> think Dean does that at dinner with rene as well?
> 
> just takes a bite or two, gets up says 'i dont like it' and storms off


I would also equate to their sex lives...Bang rene for 30 seconds,gets up says ''I don't like it'' and storms off.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Bret Hart said:


> These two hours just flew by.


FLEW BY ! Honestly feels like the opening segments just happened, really good show.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Have a feeling the Dolph/Wyatt match ends in a draw and it turns into a triple threat at SummerSlam.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

my johnsonville commercial..seriously have a wrestling match for a johnsonville hanging from the ceiling like the MITB match


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NXT Only said:


> Rhyno is as appealing as rotisserie chicken


Wait, so extremely appealing?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I still don't get why Rhyno is back, he gets no reaction, no one was asking for him to come back. He wasn't good in ECW or in WWE imo, i'd rather Slater be on SD than fucking Rhyno.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



God Movement said:


> Dean getting interviewed by his girl
> 
> :lawler


Are they even still a couple? Literally every segment I've seen of them together whether on TV, Unfiltered or even Swerved they seem really awkward with each other, they definately don't come off as a couple.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Why all the Rhyno hate ?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



JDP2016 said:


> Gotta have a good reason why he won't be at Backlash and he can still come back later.


He gets "injured" fulfills his things outside WWE, then comes back on some storyline about how his body just can't hold up anymore. Blah blah blah he talks himself up and vies for another title run. Along the way he has to overcome the odds and all those things that Cena does. They could have him ACTUALLY overcome the odds by having him stumble along the way.....but they won't be that nice.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Damn, Dean is total Dick mode tonight and I love it. Let him be quirky but I like this edge. I still think this leads a frustrated Heel Dolph, but love this Ambrose as a face.

Also, like the new thing with Renee in the back. Anything to make the show feel fresh and different.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The 2nd episode of Smackdown Live is hitting all of its marks and causing people to want more.

Great showing tonight all-around.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They just keep teasing us with Bray Wyatt. :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Fucking hell she's beautiful


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Is that Cathy Kelley?

She looks incredible in HD.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



infidel said:


> you say incredible? i say inedible


Unbelievable. Achievable. Incredible. Inevitable. Let’s run that whole thing back.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Only reason I don't want Ambrose/Ziggler/Wyatt is because we just had a Triple Threat for that belt at the last PPV.


----------



## finalnight

Okay getting ignored by Randy Orton made that brunette chick want to bang him so bad


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

shes so fkn hot holy shit that interviewer girl


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Is Orton hurt? IS THE MATCH WITH BROCK STILL ON?


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Okay Mauro, you and I need to have a talk about the meaning of the word "next".


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LOL...same ole' Randy... no new gimmick folks, HAHAHA!


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It's hard to see Wyatt losing clean. He's only lost to Cena, Taker, Jericho, Reigns and Ambrose in singles matches ever. While he got wins over all of those guys besides Taker. So maybe this is where Ziggler turns heel and has to cheat to beat Wyatt. Either way it should be interesting.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That interviewer was hot and men Carmella is so hot :O


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So Carmella = Enza? :lol


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Natecore said:


> Wait, so extremely appealing?


that dry ass chicken....I drive by Boston Market every day in disgust


----------



## finalnight

Natalya just killed a bitch


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Natalya's yell need to be murdered


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Carmella could have had a better start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Didn't they just say Ziggler vs Wyatt was next? Why was Carmella coming out to wrestle then?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Soooo what happened to Shelton Benjamin?


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I love you Carmella.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Fucking Nattie...

COME ON YOU GUYS!


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

2nd divas match to not start tonight haha


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Petty Betty?


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Thank you Natalya, Carmella is fucking annoying.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The interviewer... Aww she looks so fucking cute, i felt sad at looking at his eyes after Orton ignored her.

Who is she?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This is some WWE logic I do hate.

Submission in the ring = hurts

Submission outside the ring = REALLY HURTS !!


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

No womens wrestling this week.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

2 women matches=no womens matches

#Yes


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I thought Natalya would have a new finisher, with her new style....Nope.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Are they even still a couple? Literally every segment I've seen of them together whether on TV, Unfiltered or even Swerved they seem really awkward with each other, they definately don't come off as a couple.


I believe they are still dating.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This smackdown feels like 2003. 


Ever since the draft both shows have been fucking amazing. Well Done WWE. keep this up.


----------



## finalnight

Double turn in the main event?


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Anyone who thinks the interviewer is hot need dot follow wWE on snapchat. She's always on that


----------



## Dell

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Who was that hot backstage interviewer?


----------



## StylesP1

Headliner said:


> Soooo what happened to Shelton Benjamin?


He isnt debuting this week. Probably not until the show after Summerslam.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I like how both Women's matches tonight never officially started lol.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Sazer Ramon said:


> 2nd divas match to not start tonight haha


That's how you elevate the women's division in the "new era"!


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

No one believes in you Dolph because you suck.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Headliner said:


> Soooo what happened to Shelton Benjamin?


He was billed as coming soon. Not next week.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Seems like that Dolph heel turn is incoming for sure...


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler heel turning, coming real soon.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dolph was never accused of being smart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is some WWE logic I do hate.
> 
> Submission in the ring = hurts
> 
> Submission outside the ring = REALLY HURTS !!


Submission on top of a table = OMG he's gonna kill him!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Yeah. Ziggler's been too idiotic tonight. Wyatt's gonna whoop this dude's ass.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This feels like Ziggler is gonna turn heel because no one thinks he's any good. He's not doing it out of spite for the crowd, but out of spite for himself and the self doubt everyone in the locker room is instilling in him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is Orton hurt? IS THE MATCH WITH BROCK STILL ON?


It's still real to him. :grin2:


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Great start Smackdown's women division.....


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

THAT INTERVIEWER BACKSTAGE WAS SO HOT WHATS HER NAME CUS I LOVE HERE AND I DONT WANA GOOGLE IT I'D RATHER ASK YOU GUYS AND GALS


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hopefully Dolph turns heel by bringing back the Spirit Squad.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Daniel Bryan will wrestle again


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I still have no idea why Carmella was put on a different brand than Enzo and Cass, i mean her character is pretty much tailor made for them, shes practically a female Enzo in terms of her entrance.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It wouldn't take much to beat Raw this week and they still failed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Yeah, I'm convinced Ziggler is losing tonight. It would actually be the best decision FOR BUSINESS. From numerous perspectives.


----------



## infidel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DGenerationMC said:


> Unbelievable. Achievable. Incredible. Inevitable. Let’s run that whole thing back.


my words are intelligible

my mother gets hysterical

my bro was born with an umbilical


----------



## SpikeDudley

Ronzilla said:


> THAT INTERVIEWER BACKSTAGE WAS SO HOT WHATS HER NAME CUS I LOVE HERE AND I DONT WANA GOOGLE IT I'D RATHER ASK YOU GUYS AND GALS


Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

She was grabbing the headset, ok makes sense


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Please guys. I'm crying laughing. Please look at fightful.com twitter account. I'm dying.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> I still have no idea why Carmella was put on a different brand than Enzo and Cass, i mean her character is pretty much tailor made for them, shes practically a female Enzo in terms of her entrance.


Might of been to try and split up Cass and Carmella's relationship cause WWE are pricks like that.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

SHIT MY FRIEND BROKE HIS LEG GOTTA GO BYE


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Heel Ziggler finally coming back. 

Can't wait for the epic selling.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler is losing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



CAMVP said:


> It wouldn't take much to beat Raw this week and they still failed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you need to cut it


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wyatt deserves to win, he's long overdue the WWE Championship match. Wyatt vs Ambrose at SummerSlam please.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



CAMVP said:


> It wouldn't take much to beat Raw this week and they still failed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has been better than both Raws after the brand split and better than last week's Smackdown. A really fun, fast paced show.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SAMCRO said:


> I still have no idea why Carmella was put on a different brand than Enzo and Cass, i mean her character is pretty much tailor made for them, shes practically a female Enzo in terms of her entrance.


Enzo prefers a Sasha Bank since he wanted to deposit a Certified G


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler maybe more people would believe in you if you wasn't such a pathetic HBK wannabe. Oh and if you hadn't jobbed to Corbin for 2 months and jobbed to Tyler Breeze when he debuted.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Let's go Bray!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Never get tired of Bray's entrance. :banderas


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Ronzilla said:


> SHIT MY FRIEND BROKE HIS LEG GOTTA GO BYE


did he step down from a set of steps *eva


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I never thought to say it but LET'S FUCKING GO WYATT :mark::mark:


----------



## StylesP1

CAMVP said:


> It wouldn't take much to beat Raw this week and they still failed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has been 10x better than Raw.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Maybe HBK will distract Dolph. Bray should make an HBK hologram show up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



MyaTheBee said:


> I thought Natalya would have a new finisher, with her new style....Nope.


She should bring back the Hart Lock.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NXT Only said:


> that dry ass chicken....I drive by Boston Market every day in disgust


Well shit, dude, turn the oven temp down.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Did Shelton Benjamin show up yet?

:hmm


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler selling the seriousness of this match well.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I like this new attitude from Dolph, but now it's time to back it up with ACTION!


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Fluent in American sign language?

Fun facts, really?


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This SD > Last Week Raw > Yesterday Raw > Last Week SD


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dolph is going to be on ESPN. I guess he will win somehow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Mother of God, will Rhyno come out and gore Otunga? He's trash.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That clothesline looked stiff afffff.


----------



## finalnight

Well this just goes to prove that time and time again if you want Vince McMahon to produce something good you have to put his back against the wall


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hopefully Ziggler being on ESPN is a sign that he'll win.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wyatt has the worst dreads of all time, looks like a 5 year old attempted to give him dreads.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I've got a bad feeling about this.


Might wanna get ahead of the game and change your avatar/sig/username now my dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

way to ruin the outcome of the match by saying Dolph will be on ESPN.

They could have said the winnner of this match will be on ESPN tomorrow


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray injured. I'm done.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Phaedra said:


> Please guys. I'm crying laughing. Please look at fightful.com twitter account. I'm dying.


POTY!

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dolph.....ya dead?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

No...please don't let bray be injured.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Did Wyatt legit hurt himself?


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray just fucked his knee up


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dean sounds drunk. He hasn't recovered from pounding Renee before this match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I think Bray hurt his ankle on Zigglers roll up...


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray went into that roll up awkwardly


----------



## Cipher

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Did Bray just get hurt?!


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Would be nice, if they build this up toward a SummerSlam Becky vs. Carmella SD women´s championship, then use Natalya´s gimmick to attack both before the match, declare herself champion and have Bayley debut and win the belt against Natalya.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Oh shit. That didn't look good for Bray.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

He almost certainly sprained his ankle. If he was set to win this before, the result might just have been changed.


----------



## StylesP1

When Dolpj pulled him down his knee bent like a horsecollar tackle in football.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Not looking good for Bray.


----------



## Asmodeus

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

WTF? Is Dean on heroin? He sounds stupid.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray injured, GTFO. :Out


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope Bray isn't hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Please don't be injured, Bray, I'm begging ya!


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

FUCK NOT AGAIN IS WYATT INJURED??????!!!!!!! 

Rowan to show up NOW!!!!! Wyatt Family needed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



God Movement said:


> He almost certainly sprained his ankle. If he was set to win this before, the result might just have been changed.


The break Dolph needed... hope Bray is OK though.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Lol i swear if Bray is injured AGAIN they should just fire him, dude can't stay healthy longer than a few months. They fired Mr. Kennedy for being so injury prone, i could see them doing the same to Wyatt.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

No Victoria yet? Maybe in the ME and she can be Sensational Sherry to Dolph's HBK act?


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope this is a work and Bray didn't just get injured AGAIN.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

15 years later and Truth commercials still being a thing. :francis


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Cena buried AJ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Was he faking it then? If he was, that was very good selling.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Victoria joining heel dolph would be gold.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



birthday_massacre said:


> way to ruin the outcome of the match by saying Dolph will be on ESPN.
> 
> They could have said the winnner of this match will be on ESPN tomorrow


Wyatt is never gonna be on ESPN


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray legit hurt himself....


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Please let this be an angle poor Bray just came back from injury, don't want him to get hurt again.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Thank god Bray's not injured.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Looks fine. Thank God.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wrestlers are typically very tough individuals but Bray doing high spots has to be a good sign yes?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hate to say this as a massive Wyatt fan, but if he is crocked again, then his shot at the big time is pretty much done. Sad.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

People fear Bray is injured.

Come back from commercial and Bray isn't missing a beat.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I think that Bray is alright.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wyatt seems fine now thankfully.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NXT Only said:


> Wyatt is never gonna be on ESPN


http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=16810612


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Bray looks fine, doing the Spider Walk is a positive sign.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NXT Only said:


> Wyatt is never gonna be on ESPN


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

VICTORIA IS SISTER ABAGAIL


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

He's OK! :yes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LOL at Ambrose ignoring JBL's baiting.... haha!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



AngryConsumer said:


> People fear Bray is injured.
> 
> Come back from commercial and Bray isn't missing a beat.


Well, it looked pretty bad before they cut to commercial. He was even beating his head on the mat like saying "fuck, not this again".. I'm just glad he's alright.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It would be much better if Otunga was replaced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DGenerationMC said:


>


:surprise:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I think the superkick is officially Dolph's finisher.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



StylesP1 said:


> This has been 10x better than Raw.


How?

Boring first segment with Ambrose and Ziggler 
The Eva Marie debacle
A very poor 3 way with Kalisto, Crews and Corbin
A awfully boring segment with Styles and Cena with Cena spouting the same old BS he has give us for the last 10 years
A waste of a Brock appearance with him landing one of the lamest F5s i have ever seen
A 2nd women's match that didn't happen

This show has been boring and uneventful from the first minute


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ranallo calling Ambrose champ or putting emphasis in if Ziggler loses ge lose his shot is what make his commentary so great. Those little details, man.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

COME ON BRAY!!!! Win this.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler is losing. I'm sure of it.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



the_hound said:


> VICTORIA IS SISTER ABAGAIL


Not a terrible choice if they made the mistake to ever debut the character, but Victoria is too well known - should have been somebody who never wrestled in wwe before. Saraya Knight, Paige's mom, would have been much better.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose needs to shut the fuck up and take a breath.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ok...I still say Ranallo is gold. JBL sucks and Otunga..I forget he's even there and don't care when I realize he is. 

They've GOT to find better announcers...but where?Who?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Rowdy Yates said:


> How?
> 
> Boring first segment with Ambrose and Ziggler
> The Eva Marie debacle
> A very poor 3 way with Kalisto, Crews and Corbin
> A awfully boring segment with Styles and Cena with Cena spouting the same old BS he has give us for the last 10 years
> A waste of a Brock appearance with him landing one of the lamest F5s i have ever seen
> A 2nd women's match that didn't happen
> 
> This show has been boring and uneventful from the first minute


Thanks for staying tuned in wire-to-wire! :HA


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What a match!


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

This show has been garbage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No Victoria yet? Maybe in the ME and she can be Sensational Sherry to Dolph's HBK act?


Victoria believes in Dolph?!


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> LOL at Ambrose ignoring JBL's baiting.... haha!


yeah like screw you for trying to bury people by calling them idiots. I respect him, you respect him, and i'm going to spend the match putting him the fuck over after burning him all night.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Win Bray win ! I'm calling a double pin or something though


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



CAMVP said:


> This show has been garbage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then stop watching


----------



## StylesP1

CAMVP said:


> This show has been garbage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great show and 10x better than Raw in my opinion.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

YES!


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

aaaand I was wrong.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

wait should that not be a dq????


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



God Movement said:


> Ziggler is losing. I'm sure of it.


Don't be so sure.


----------



## PraXitude

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

...and that's how you bury Bray Wyatt worse than when Cena buries you.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dolph wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



CAMVP said:


> This show has been garbage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what show your watching


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Huge win for Zigs.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

But the reefere was seeing all, why no DQ?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That was match of the week imo.

Much better than any match on raw.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

WWE building Ziggler up now trying to make him look credible , next week vs Styles


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'm loving the clean finishes that don't make the loser look too weak


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Yes, love the build they are giving Dolph


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Come out now Victoria and come and get yo maaaaaa! (Martin as Big Mama voice)


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They had Wyatt lose to Geek Ziggler for no reason?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't be so sure.


smh


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Right guy went over, fun show.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Quality show. For once I don't feel like I've wasted my time watching WWE.


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

How the fuck was that not a dq?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Vince must hate Bray Wyatt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Of course Bray loses.....


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Uh, DQ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

ATTA BOY DOLPH !!


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



the_hound said:


> wait should that not be a dq????


It's pretty much the same as ramming someone into the steel post, I think it's just frowned upon.


----------



## [email protected]

Good match. Ziggler ended the night more over than he started it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

1-1 on my scoreboard of better weekly shows.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Great match with great finish and story. Props to both men.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

When will Bray Wyatt get a legit Push? 
Happy for Ziggler, tho. He is showing passion again. Shades of 2011-2013 Dolph


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I love Wyatt and love ziggler


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Shit finish. Right guy won.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Poor Bray losing to a jobber.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

ROWAN!! YES YES YES


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Looks like we got our main event tag team match next week playas!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What a flat ending. :francis

Tag match next week.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Well that was stupid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ambrose Vs rowan next week, or Ambrose/Ziggler versus the Wyatts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I miss Harper.


----------



## MyaTheBee

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Besides the women's wrestling fuckery,everything else about the show was nice.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So the Wyatt's are back together again? How many times are they going to be broke up and put back together?


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I think we know what time it is next week playas


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Pretty damn good episode.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Mra22 said:


> So the Wyatt's are back together again? How many times are they going to be broke up and put back together?


Family is Forever


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Wyatt & Rowan :mark:
I think Harper will join them when he returns
FUCK YEAH!


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NXT Only said:


> then stop watching


That user just posts random sentences with no real thought behind them, pay no attention.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Eric Rowan is the new number one contender!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Absolutely no respect given to Wyatt as usual. So much for SmackDown being able to turn his career around. Might as well have just been a loser on the A show.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Best moment:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760647259008544769


----------



## Spaz350

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I don't understand why that wasn't a dq, but sure, whatever...


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Both shows should lose this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

What a fucking show! 2 hours for the damn win. Pacing was perfect. Nothing was boring. No wasted time. No jobber matches. American Alpha debut. Brock and Orton, Styles and Cena with the best promo of the week, Eva with that heel heat and tactics...

Hit on all points.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

:shitstorm


----------



## dclikewah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Thank god, I was worried they were gonna pull Dolph out of that spot. Bray and his trash repetitive promos need to stay out of the main event.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Mra22 said:


> So the Wyatt's are back together again? How many times are they going to be broke up and put back together?


No reason to think they split up at alll


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Really good show. Think Smackdown wins this week. Nice improvement from last week.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



KingCosmos said:


> I think we know what time it is next week playas


----------



## [email protected]

NakNak said:


> When will Bray Wyatt get a legit Push?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy for Ziggler, tho. He is showing passion again. Shades of 2011-2013 Dolph


He'll get it. WWE knows that he's a bit bullet proof. Those fans are waiting like coiled springs for him to be set loose.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Such a huge difference in enjoyment when a show is two hours and not three.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It's not a DQ because Bray initiated taking the turnbuckle off.






Have any of you ever watched pro wrestling?









Ever?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I hope Harper ends up on Smackdown when he gets healthy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Good match, but knock off the HBK mannerisms. His cover by falling back after the superkick was classic HBK.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Brilliantly written Smackdown.

Better last week's show and Raw this week.

Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins lost a lot of my initial interest with their promo, but Ambrose and this new Ziggler peaked a lot of my interest that wouldn't have been there.

Only complaint is that the Cena/Styles promo lacked substance, but other than that nice overall show.

Love the stuff with Ziggler.


----------



## Mastodonic

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

And with that, Smackdown has pulled ahead of RAW. A good show from top to bottom, with only the stuff between Carmella and Natalya being mediocre. Even Bradshaw was a lot less obnoxious on commentary.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Very solid show apart from the two shitty women's segments.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So Dolph cheats using the exposed buckle but the ref let's it go? Fuck that booking is dumb. 

Solid women's division you got going smackdown. Zero matches. Fuck off. 

At least American alpha debuted I guess.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Ziggler copies HBK, Cena destroyed AJ on the mic, We get teased with Bray again. Some of you are too nice with your scoring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NXT Only said:


> then stop watching


:canunot

I hate this sort of response. WWE has been garbage in general for over 2 years now but i still watch every week. When you are a fan of something you dont stop watching simply because the performance is not good


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> It's not a DQ because Bray initiated taking the turnbuckle off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you ever watched pro wrestling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever?


and do you? ziggler ripped the pad off and used the exposed steel on bray, thats a dq.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

When a two hours show is done right, it's so much better and enjoyable than a 3 hours show. That's just a fact. A 3 hours show on a week to week basis can drag a little bit. A 2hours show, a solid one, is better than an awesome 3 hours show.

Smackdown wins this week!
Ziggler showed some fire that I've not watched of him since 2013 tbh.
Ambrose with his subtle heel character was a joy to watch
Cena/AJ promo was one of the best of the year. Both of those guys could sold me a fucking dry paint
Lesnar/Orton stuff was legit old school
And Rowan/Wyatt together...YES, probably that means that Harper will join them when he returns!

Plus, American Alpha, Eva Marie :lol and the IC N1 contender match was good (Hail Corbin!)


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

First Smackdown I've watched in years and damnit, that was great! Much better than last night's Raw.

Looking like Wyatt will find his way into the Title match, which I'm fine with. He and Ziggler will make the match itself good. Wyatt needs more power moves. He looks like a damn monster doing that uranage *sp?*


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



CAMVP said:


> Ziggler copies HBK, Cena destroyed AJ on the mic, We get teased with Bray again. Some of you are too nice with your scoring!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How in the fuck did Cena destroy AJ? Bray is perfectly fine. He will get his run. They are building the roster right now. Ziggler and Crews looks like a million bucks while the Wyatts and Corbin stood tall. They did a great job tonight.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> It's not a DQ because Bray initiated taking the turnbuckle off.
> 
> 
> Have any of you ever watched pro wrestling?
> 
> 
> Ever?


So then what's the precedence for this? An example needed.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



CAMVP said:


> Both shows should lose this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you PLEASE stop posting nonsensical bullshit.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

If Wyatt is added to Ambrose vs. Ziggler then the show does look a little better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I could definitely see a Ziggler heel turn during a tag match next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Better than RAW. SDL really rose to the occasion this week.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



StylesP1 said:


> Bray is perfectly fine. He will get his run.


You REALLY believe that after the amount of times Vince has jerked us around with him? Bullshit. Prove it.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Natecore said:


> So then what's the precedence for this? An example needed.


Jesus.


----------



## T0M

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



EL SHIV said:


> Better than RAW. SDL really rose to the occasion this week.


Hold your horses!

We've still got the Main Event -Superstars battle to add to the scoring!


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



StylesP1 said:


> What a fucking show! 2 hours for the damn win. Pacing was perfect. Nothing was boring. No wasted time. No jobber matches. American Alpha debut. Brock and Orton, Styles and Cena with the best promo of the week, Eva with that heel heat and tactics...
> 
> Hit on all points.


Blatant trolling


----------



## Danica

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760644297150509056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760656252305285120
:booklel:booklel:booklel

AJ's great as a heel.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So now if someone has a different opinion it is being non sensical? :madhardy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Blatant trolling


Not at all. It was a great two hour wrestling show.


----------



## tmd02

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You REALLY believe that after the amount of times Vince has jerked us around with him? Bullshit. Prove it.


You probably got a massive hard on when you saw Baron Corbins sad face belly


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I understand that Ambrose is The Man now but it would be nice to see him wrestle regularly. (Not his fault.) Thank God it looks like he may be in a tag team match next week. :ambrose4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Hands down a better episode than last weeks and overall, I think SD had the better show this go 'round in comparison to RAW. A few downs but very enjoyable. Dolph is as interesting as he's been in years and Ambrose managed to get the solid pop to end it despite being very heelish which is all the proof they should need to realize he's at his best as the antihero. I'm not too hot on them jobbing Bray out already but it wasn't totally clean and I absolutely understand why they did it. When the roster gets more fleshed out, it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Spaz350

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Kinda meh Smackdown for me. I don't mind one non-match in the women's division, but two in one night when you have a lot of women that need to be built up seems like a misfire. I get what AJ was trying to do with his promo, but tripped all over it and just came off cartoony to me. Cena pandering to kids will never not annoy me either. Brock showing up was painfully obvious and Brock himself just kinda went through the motions with it. Triple threat wasn't terrible, miz got geeked again. Im not a big American Alpha mark, and tonight didn't make me reconsider that. I honestly think that the Revival deserves as much credit for AA's success as AA do themselves, but that's just me.

Solid main event, even if the finish was a little weird.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Poor Heath Slater may never land a job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Smackdown > Raw this week, but last week's Raw still stands as the best show of the New Era so far.

Raw 1-1 Smackdown in my book.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Danica said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760644297150509056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760656252305285120
> :booklel:booklel:booklel
> 
> AJ's great as a heel.


Love how y'all make fun of kids upset when Cena gets insulted but guarantee you are all on here having melt downs every time Cena destroys someone on the mic @Tyrion_lannister


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

So was Smackdown good?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

They are melting down tonight then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danica

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



SpikeDudley said:


> Love how y'all make fun of kids upset when Cena gets insulted but guarantee you are all on here having melt downs every time Cena destroys someone on the mic @Tyrion_lannister


Okay....? 
So I can't enjoy any heel work?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

That is not what he meant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



CAMVP said:


> So now if someone has a different opinion it is being non sensical? :madhardy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did you think it was garbage? The show was pretty solid tonight, a definite upgrade on last week's attempt.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



StylesP1 said:


> Not at all. It was a great two hour wrestling show.


It sucked. About 90% shit in between what felt like 110 minutes of fucking commercials. JBL is still as annoying as chronic diarrhea, the ringside cameraman is still an epileptic in a strobe factory, Shane and Bryan have all the charisma of a reheated fart, and did I mention the motherfucking commercials. It sucked. I gave it a chance, I still hate the fuck out of WWE. Fucking horrible TV.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



T0M said:


> Hold your horses!
> 
> We've still got the Main Event -Superstars battle to add to the scoring!


If either of those shows gets 'Jawless' James Elsworth to appear I think we will have our winner :mark:


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



RyanPelley said:


> First Smackdown I've watched in years and damnit, that was great! Much better than last night's Raw.
> 
> Looking like Wyatt will find his way into the Title match, which I'm fine with. He and Ziggler will make the match itself good. Wyatt needs more power moves. He looks like a damn monster doing that uranage *sp?*




Why would he end up in the title match when he just lost the match for that very privilege? It's a lot more likely they simply set up a tag match next week to keep Dolph and Deans momentum running. Wyatt is cannon fodder for the time being.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Still don't know why they don't get an overrun, since they're live like Raw now and are on the same network that gives Raw overruns. Odd.


----------



## SpikeDudley

The Cleaner said:


> It sucked. About 90% shit in between what felt like 110 minutes of fucking commercials. JBL is still as annoying as chronic diarrhea, the ringside cameraman is still an epileptic in a strobe factory, Shane and Bryan have all the charisma of a reheated fart, and did I mention the motherfucking commercials. It sucked. I gave it a chance, I still hate the fuck out of WWE. Fucking horrible TV.


Well than delete your account and make an NCIS forum account not that hard


----------



## foc

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Who was that chick backstage interviewer that tried to interview Orton?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



foc said:


> Who was that chick backstage interviewer that tried to interview Orton?


Charly Caruso.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Yeah looks like they will keep Ziggler face and do Ambrose/Ziggler face vs face at Summerslam. While Bray Wyatt is mixed in. I expect Ambrose/Ziggler vs Wyatt/Rowan next week on Smackdown. Then I wouldn't be surprised if Wyatt attacks Ambrose after he beats Ziggler at Summerslam. There's only three weeks between Summerslam/Backlash. So there kind of setting up Ambrose next feud with Wyatt here and there being a reason for him to attack him at Summerslam.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Talking Smack was pretty good too.


----------



## Kostic

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I'd put Bray in there and make it a 3-way.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

It's funny how promos between two guys can change your views on a feud. A week ago at this time I would have said Balor/Rollins would be better feud then Ziggler/Ambrose. But I felt Balor/Rollins had a pretty crappy promo on Raw and it killed my excitement for that feud. While tonight promo with Ambrose/Ziggler was very good. Ambrose did a great job calling out Ziggler and why he hasn't won more. Then they did a nice job of pushing Ziggler and showing what he's capable of by beating Bray Wyatt. I also like Bray Wyatt being involved in this feud, with Ambrose/Ziggler faces. It easily sets up them doing a Ambrose/Wyatt title match at Backlash. Which is something I personally want to see.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> It's not a DQ because Bray initiated taking the turnbuckle off.
> 
> 
> Have any of you ever watched pro wrestling?
> 
> Ever?


Still out looking for that example?


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Any word about who will be on the dark match?


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

No Alberto del Rio this week. Curious.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Kostic said:


> I'd put Bray in there and make it a 3-way.




I thought they might do that too. But seems set to be Ziggler/Ambrose. Bray will probably stay involved in their feud though. Look for a Ambrose/Ziggler vs Wyatt/Rowan tag match next week. Then I can see Bray attacking Ambrose after he beats Ziggler at Summerslam. Which sets up Bray/Dean for Backlash. WWE is laying ground work here with Bray chasing the title. He failed tonight, so there's no reason why Shane/Daniel Bryan would let him in the match at Summerslam. But as seen by what happen after the match. He's not going to go away until he gets what he wants.


----------



## The_Jiz

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Sounds like a good show. Can't wait to go home and watch it.


----------



## Kostic

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



imthegame19 said:


> I thought they might do that too. But seems set to be Ziggler/Ambrose. Bray will probably stay involved in their feud though. Look for a Ambrose/Ziggler vs Wyatt/Rowan tag match next week. Then I can see Bray attacking Ambrose after he beats Ziggler at Summerslam. Which sets up Bray/Dean for Backlash. WWE is laying ground work here with Bray chasing the title. He failed tonight, so there's no reason why Shane/Daniel Bryan would let him in the match at Summerslam. But as seen by what happen after the match. He's not going to go away until he gets what he wants.


That would be classic WWE, giving world title matches to guys who fucking lose. Ziggler jobs to everyone and their sister, and was just beaten by Baron Corbin? Better give him a world title match, while Corbin (the WINNER of their fucking feud), is in the midcard. They just don't plan anything anymore. Bray will probably be the next challenger, and instead of actually giving him momentum so he seems credible, they beat him tonight.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

LOL from WWE.com:


----------



## imthegame19

Kostic said:


> That would be classic WWE, giving world title matches to guys who fucking lose. Ziggler jobs to everyone and their sister, and was just beaten by Baron Corbin? Better give him a world title match, while Corbin (the WINNER of their fucking feud), is in the midcard. They just don't plan anything anymore. Bray will probably be the next challenger, and instead of actually giving him momentum so he seems credible, they beat him tonight.



To be fair Ziggler lost Baron Corbin before Dean Ambrose was even World Champion. It was a little while ago now. Since Ziggler lost to Rollins on Raw(which everyone has besides Ambrose)but since, he as a win over US Champion Rusev 10 days before Battleground. 


Now has beat top two heels on Smackdown roster the last two weeks in AJ Styles and Bray Wyatt. As for Bray losing tonight, they can use turn buckel exposed as a excuse. While they can have Wyatt pin Ziggler in a tag match next week. Either way in WWE World of 50/50 booking they can build up guys fast depending on the push.


Based off how AJ Styles has been booked since joining WWE. He would have no chance to beat Cena without the Club. When you consider he's gotten beat so much over last 6 months and doesn't really have many impressions clean wins. Yet people see AJ as credible challenger for Cena. Because he's such a good wrestler and everyone knows it. Well Wyatt creepy gimmick allows WWE to recover him quickly too. You give him a win back against Ziggler week after Summerslam and Wyatt good to go for Backlash.


----------



## Danica

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

Dark Match on SD.










Too sweet!


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Danica said:


> Dark Match on SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too sweet!


Cool, it is Rollins and Styles vs Cena and Reigns in the dark match it seems.


----------



## Danica

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Dolorian said:


> So Rollins and Styles vs Ambrose and Cena or Reigns I am guessing?


Yup! 
Wonder if they will continue doing cross brand dark matches or will it be just for a short while.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Danica said:


> Yup!
> Wonder if they will continue doing cross brand dark matches or will it be just for a short while.


I think it will go on until SummerSlam, then the dark matches like the live shows will be brand exclusive.


----------



## rajeshwarkp

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Simply Flawless said:


> Orton's gonna die


Good story line by WWE. Orton strikes an RKO on Lesnar on Raw and Brock Lesnar attacked Randy Orton with an F-5 in Smackdown live

I agree. Than WWE Title match Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar match is quite interesting.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

I know I shouldn't be surprised that Bray jobbed clean to Dolph, but I still am. 

A geek from Reddit, that's how they see Bray.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



henrymark said:


> I know I shouldn't be surprised that Bray jobbed clean to Dolph, but I still am.
> 
> A geek from Reddit, that's how they see Bray.


I don't know if I'd call that clean...

He hit the unpadded turnbuckle. If SDL doesn't see Bray in the WWE Championship picture yet, I wouldn't mind see him fighting for the tags with Erick Rowan...but they can't keep doing this...

However, I do think they see Bray Wyatt in the championship picture. I expect him to jump the winner at Summerslam and start a new feud for the title. Hopefully.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



the_hound said:


> did he step down from a set of steps *eva


lmao yea steps off a truck


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot

*Smackdown Live! Review 8/2/16*

Smackdown Live! Review 8/2/16

Shane and Daniel Bryan Promo with Randy Orton, The Miz, and Dean Ambrose
Daniel Bryan: "Apollo Creed" It's Crews Bryan...Crews

I like the new "Tale of the Tape" like nameplate
Dean Ambrose/Dolph Ziggler Promo
wow...that was honestly the best promo ive seen in a long time!
Bray Wyatt attacks Dolph
Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt for #1 Contendership later tonight

Kalisto VS Apollo Crews VS Baron Corbin for the #1 Contendership to the Intercontinental Championship
I really wish that match would've been longer...
Apollo Crews wins and will face The Miz at Summerslam for the IC Title
3.25 Stars
Baron Corbin attacks Kalisto after the match, and The Miz attacks Apollo Crews, then Corbin attacks Miz

Becky Lynch VS Eva Marie
Jesus no...
oh thank god the match was called off (Eva Marie "injury")

Carmella/Natalya promo

The Vaudevillains VS American Alpha
the fuck is wrong with this crowd?
American Alpha Wins
3 Stars

AJ Styles' message to John Cena
lol Cena messed up his own slogan "Honor, Loyalty, Respect"
AJ Styles VS John Cena at Summerslam confirmed

Fandango w/ Tyler Breeze VS Randy Orton
Lesnar interferes and delivers an F5 to Orton

Heath Slater VS Rhyno next week for Slater to have a contract

Dean Ambrose interview
God Dean Ambrose is great on the mic

lol Randy Orton just walks away from interviewer

Carmella gets attacked coming to the ring by Natalya

Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt for the #1 Contendership to the WWE World Championship
lol Dean cursed on commentary and they had to wipe it.
Ziggler wins and retains his #1 Contendership
utilized that exposed turnbuckle. Tweener turn?
3.75 Stars
Ziggler gets attacked by Rowan after the match
Ambrose protects Ziggler
Bray Wyatt delivers Sister Abigail to Ziggler

Show Review:
-I thoroughly enjoyed tonight's show, definitely more than I enjoyed RAW last night.
-It seems that Smackdown has found the perfect commentary mix by toning down JBL and giving Ranallo the lead, very refreshing
-The promos were all killer, though some of them ran a bit long
-Most of the matches were great, I'm not sure what they're doing with the whole Eva Marie 'injury' thing. If that's a work, it's a crappy work, but if it's real then just fire her ass.
-A few too many attacks for my taste.
-Everyone seemed a little shaky on the mic tonight with constant blunders and misspeaks.

Overall Show Rating: 3.25 Stars
-Tone down the attacks
-Keep killing the promos

Week 2 of the New Era definitely goes to Smackdown Live!


----------



## domotime2

*Re: Smackdown Live! Review 8/2/16*

the fuck is wrong with the crowd? what do you mean


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



NXT Only said:


> Wyatt is never gonna be on ESPN


*The Wyatt Family (pre-draft) just did ESPN, either right before or after Battleground.*


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*

The show was great, everyone delivered tonight.

Easily the best show of the new era so far IMO and it did it without a title change or PPV quality match.

Goes to show why storytelling comes first.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Absolutely no respect given to Wyatt as usual. So much for SmackDown being able to turn his career around. Might as well have just been a loser on the A show.


*I think Bray could just as easily challenge Ambrose for the title at Backlash. I thought this episode went a long way in building up his credibility, and after a good showing/match of the week against Dolph we haven't seen the last of fat ass Bray Wyatt in the WWE title picture in 2016 and on.*


----------



## Draykorinee

*Re: Smackdown Live! Review 8/2/16*

The highlights looked really good. I think I'm going to have to start watching smackdown.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Smackdown Live! Review 8/2/16*

As for the crowd it should be expected. It's Nashville. You will need to do alot of thinking to name 3 cities that are known for having a worse wwe crowd than Nashville.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Straw Hat said:


> The show was great, everyone delivered tonight.
> 
> Easily the best show of the new era so far IMO and it did it without a title change or PPV quality match.
> 
> Goes to show why storytelling comes first.


Quoted for truth. 

I highly enjoyed the fiery promos from Ambrose/Ziggler and Styles/Cena. Then Brock's invasion to get payback on Orton was built throughout the evening and delivered when The Beast ultimately made his presence felt. These three main events for SummerSlam all have weight on them now to feel like something is on the line - championship glory and pride.

The debut of American Alpha couldn't have been executed better. My new favorite tag team. 

The women got the opportunity to present their characters. Guys like Slater, Rhyno, Crews, Corbin, and especially Bray Wyatt got over with the time they were afforded. 

There was some smart booking the characters for the storytelling to work on this show which is what they need considering the lack of star power overall, and I hope to see this every week on Smackdown.


----------



## Rankles75

They really had that numb-nuts, HBK wannabe piece of crap pin Bray? And two Women's matches that didn't even take place? And Cena doing his usual cheesy spiel? Ugh.... :side:


----------



## Kratosx23

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *I think Bray could just as easily challenge Ambrose for the title at Backlash. I thought this episode went a long way in building up his credibility, and after a good showing/match of the week against Dolph we haven't seen the last of fat ass Bray Wyatt in the WWE title picture in 2016 and on.*


Oh yeah, nothing builds your credibility like losing. Especially when you caused your own loss. 

There's no such thing as a "good showing". A good showing means you won. Fans don't take characters who lose seriously.

Even if he gets into the title picture somehow, it won't matter. 2 weeks in, it's abundantly clear that he's still slotted as a glorified jobber. The first week, he does nothing but take finishers in the 6 man, the second week he loses to Ziggler. Bray Wyatt has now lost to a guy who lost to Heath Slater. Credibility. :bored


----------



## Hiplop

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh yeah, nothing builds your credibility like losing. Especially when you caused your own loss.
> 
> There's no such thing as a "good showing". A good showing means you won. Fans don't take characters who lose seriously.
> 
> Even if he gets into the title picture somehow, it won't matter. 2 weeks in, it's abundantly clear that he's still slotted as a glorified jobber. The first week, he does nothing but take finishers in the 6 man, the second week he loses to Ziggler. Bray Wyatt has now lost to a guy who lost to Heath Slater. Credibility. :bored


Agreed. Glad to see you still around, btw


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh yeah, nothing builds your credibility like losing. Especially when you caused your own loss.
> 
> There's no such thing as a "good showing". A good showing means you won. Fans don't take characters who lose seriously.
> 
> Even if he gets into the title picture somehow, it won't matter. 2 weeks in, it's abundantly clear that he's still slotted as a glorified jobber. The first week, he does nothing but take finishers in the 6 man, the second week he loses to Ziggler. Bray Wyatt has now lost to a guy who lost to Heath Slater. Credibility. :bored


 Mate, everyone is going to get a run with the title. There is no one that is super protected on SD.


----------



## Kratosx23

Straw Hat said:


> Mate, everyone is going to get a run with the title. There is no one that is super protected on SD.


He won't. I don't believe it for a second. They've been fucking with him for 3 years, start, stop, start, stop, start, stop, start, stop. At a certain point, you just have to give up waiting for something that isn't coming. 

They picked DOLPH ZIGGLER over him. Do you think that inspires confidence in me? It doesn't. To boot, they're FAR closer to putting the title on AJ Styles, or back on Randy Orton than they are him, and even if he got near it after them, by that point, it's draft time again and they'd send him back to Raw to start over where he'll be dealing with Roman and Seth. Seeing is believing.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He won't. I don't believe it for a second. They've been fucking with him for 3 years, start, stop, start, stop, start, stop, start, stop. At a certain point, you just have to give up waiting for something that isn't coming.


 Look at what he had to compete with before. He doesn't have the same hurdles in front of him now. The only reason he was pinned tonight was to give Ziggler some much needed credibility, even then it wasn't an entirely clean win.


----------



## Kratosx23

Straw Hat said:


> Look at what he had to compete with before. He doesn't have the same hurdle in front of him now. The only reason he was pinned tonight was to give Ziggler some much needed credibility, even then it wasn't an entirely clean win.


He has everybody he had to compete with before, except Seth and Roman. Granted, those were the hardest guys to leapfrog but still. JOHN CENA. RANDY ORTON. AJ Styles. Dean Ambrose. Then we throw in the possibility of trades down the road. Bray Wyatt isn't gonna sniff that belt. 

Pinning Bray Wyatt DOESN'T GIVE YOU credibility. That's the whole problem. It means nothing, why did he have to get sacrificed? Why couldn't Dolph pin any of the rest of the roster who don't matter? Why not Kane? Or Miz? Or Del Rio? Or fuck, Erick Rowan, why did it have to be Bray? You know, it's funny, the whole reason people said they picked Ziggler instead of Bray was because Bray needed to be built up because he "couldn't afford a loss right now" Funny how that works. I guess that was wrong. Also, if Ziggler needed credibility then what was the point of pinning AJ Styles? I thought that was his credibility.

Furthermore, why did Ziggler need credibility at all? Because at the second biggest show of the year, they deemed Bray Wyatt unworthy of a match of that magnitude, and picked Dolph Ziggler instead. Nevermind how we got into this situation where Ziggler needed to pin him, the fact that they picked Ziggler over him last week is the root of the problem. I'm sorry, but people who are below Dolph Ziggler on the roster don't give me high hopes for their future.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He has everybody he had to compete with before, except Seth and Roman. Granted, those were the hardest guys to leapfrog but still. JOHN CENA. RANDY ORTON. AJ Styles. Dean Ambrose. Then we throw in the possibility of trades down the road. Bray Wyatt isn't gonna sniff that belt.
> 
> Pinning Bray Wyatt DOESN'T GIVE YOU credibility. That's the whole problem. It means nothing, why did he have to get sacrificed? Why couldn't Dolph pin any of the rest of the roster who don't matter? Why not Kane? Or Miz? Or Del Rio? Or fuck, Erick Rowan, why did it have to be Bray? You know, it's funny, the whole reason people said they picked Ziggler instead of Bray was because Bray needed to be built up because he "couldn't afford a loss right now" Funny how that works. I guess that was wrong. Also, if Ziggler needed credibility then what was the point of pinning AJ Styles? I thought that was his credibility.
> 
> Furthermore, why did Ziggler need credibility at all? Because at the second biggest show of the year, they deemed Bray Wyatt unworthy of a match of that magnitude, and picked Dolph Ziggler instead. Nevermind how we got into this situation where Ziggler needed to pin him, the fact that they picked Ziggler over him last week is the root of the problem. I'm sorry, but people who are below Dolph Ziggler on the roster don't give me high hopes for their future.


 Dean can't be champion forever, Cena and Orton are being phased out and don't need a title at this stage and AJ at best will have a transitional or token run. Ziggler is definitely not ahead of Bray in the pecking order, they gave Ziggler the win as they didn't need a big match for Summerslam. I expect him to be facing Ambrose at Backlash.


----------



## Kratosx23

Straw Hat said:


> Dean can't be champion forever, Cena and Orton are being phased out and don't need a title at this stage and AJ at best will have a transitional or token run. Ziggler is definitely not ahead of Bray in the pecking order, they gave Ziggler the win as they didn't need a big match for Summerslam. I expect him to be facing Ambrose at Backlash.


Cena and Orton haven't "needed" any title reigns for years, they still get them. Vince has always gone back to his proven, boring, "reliable" old tricks before he gives in to what people really want. Dean can be champion for a while, if not, Styles will be, or Orton, one or the other. Those two should be the reigns until Mania. Cena is probably winning his Ric Flair tying reign at WrestleMania, which means Cena holds from Mania to the next draft, at which point Bray is probably drafted back to Raw and completely SOL, as if he isn't already.

Ziggler's definitely ahead of him on the pecking order right now. I have no evidence they see it any differently given that they haven't tried to make Bray a major star in the last year. Also, SummerSlam should not be the show where they half ass title matches.

If he's facing him at Backlash, he'll lose. At least it's higher profile to lose at SummerSlam than lose at some meaningless B PPV.


----------



## J-B

Two really enjoyable talking segments, especially the Styles/Cena one. I really don't get this notion from some that Styles can't talk, he's one of the better talkers in the company and actually cuts out the cheesy fake tough guy wrestler voice, fuck yeah he's good. 


That Eva Marie injury though :kobelol Sorry but it just had to be her, didn't it.


----------



## Rankles75

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Two really enjoyable talking segments, especially the Styles/Cena one. I really don't get this notion from some that Styles can't talk, he's one of the better talkers in the company and actually cuts out the cheesy fake tough guy wrestler voice, fuck yeah he's good.
> 
> 
> That Eva Marie injury though :kobelol Sorry but it just had to be her, didn't it.


You do know that wasn't a real injury, right?


----------



## J-B

Rankles75 said:


> You do know that wasn't a real injury, right?


I haven't checked any of the sheets so I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## Ace

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Two really enjoyable talking segments, especially the Styles/Cena one. I really don't get this notion from some that Styles can't talk, he's one of the better talkers in the company and actually cuts out the cheesy fake tough guy wrestler voice, fuck yeah he's good.
> 
> 
> That Eva Marie injury though :kobelol Sorry but it just had to be her, didn't it.


 "I am the elite. I am the greatest. I am the Phenomenal AJ Styles." :zayn3


----------



## PlKACHU

We all know Ziggler has no chance of winning the WWE title at Summerslam, so basically they just demolished Wyatt's credibility for the sake of a filler feud.


----------



## Rankles75

PlKACHU said:


> We all know Ziggler has no chance of winning the WWE title at Summerslam, so basically they just demolished Wyatt's credibility for the sake of a filler feud.


Yeah, basically. Like they haven't already done that enough over the last couple of years...

If Wyatt wasn't going to win that match, he just shouldn't have been put in it. Him losing does absolutely nothing for him, doesn't do much for Ziggler either considering he got taken out by Rowan immediately after. Just a clusterfuck on another clusterfuck of a Smackdown...


----------



## J-B

Also laughed at the very start of the show when Bryan called Apollo Crews "Apollo Creed" (well I'm pretty sure he did):lmao


I don't blame him, he's one of those who just happen to be there.


----------



## PlKACHU

Rankles75 said:


> *Yeah, basically. Like they haven't already done that enough over the last couple of years...*
> 
> If Wyatt wasn't going to win that match, he just shouldn't have been put in it. Him losing does absolutely nothing for him, doesn't do much for Ziggler either considering he got taken out by Rowan immediately after. Just a clusterfuck on another clusterfuck of a Smackdown...


At least before he was jobbing to legends and main eventers. Now he's losing to Dolph fucking Ziggler.


----------



## FROSTY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh yeah, nothing builds your credibility like losing. Especially when you caused your own loss.
> 
> There's no such thing as a "good showing". A good showing means you won. Fans don't take characters who lose seriously.
> 
> Even if he gets into the title picture somehow, it won't matter. 2 weeks in, it's abundantly clear that he's still slotted as a glorified jobber. The first week, he does nothing but take finishers in the 6 man, the second week he loses to Ziggler. Bray Wyatt has now lost to a guy who lost to Heath Slater. Credibility. :bored


*Look, I'm sorry they're aren't handling Wyatt just the way you want them too. However that doesn't mean he wont have his time to shine and going for the championship before this year is over. After all, they went a long way to making Ziggler (a guy who lost to Slater & Breeze) credible to a good majority of people here, in just 2 short weeks, and that's after years of burials and bad booking decisions. Something tells me Bray Wyatt will be just fine for another couple months until it's his turn.*


----------



## Dell

Eva's "injury" was great imo, it's getting her super heat with the casuals/idiots on YT, most of whom seem to think it's real. I would put the belt on her at Backlash just to fuck them off even more.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I'm really surprised at the negativity on Bray Wyatt. Yeah, he's had a rough run in WWE, but if anybody benefits from a brand split, it's a guy like Wyatt. Wyatt and Styles are the top heels on SD, and I can't see Styles still being a heel in 2017.

Based on the events of SD, I expect Bray to be added to the Summerslam title match to make a triple threat.

I bloody love Bryan and Shane as authority figures, because they remind me of myself. I'm much like Shane in telling someone off for a wrongdoing, but then turning around and saying, "it was pretty cool though" :lol


----------



## NXT Only

This show was 4/5 for me, only thing I wanted was better participants in the IC #1 contender match but the lack of depth in the mid-card is the reason for that. 

Joe, Nakamura, Cesaro, Zayn, Roode, Aries could all thrive on Smackdown right now


----------



## JamJamGigolo

AJ Styles doing his best Foghorn Leghorn impression, I say I say uh uh uh quit stuttering dude, we all want to like you but you suck at talking!


----------



## 2Pieced

I really enjoyed that show, much better than Raw.


----------



## Crasp

Yup, Smackdown wins this week. If they can eventually make the IC title scene not suck, and give the women something _real _to do, then Smackdown might just run away with it.


----------



## fabi1982

just skipped the IC contender match, watched all the rest, even eva´s bad acting, good show!!


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/02 - Gotta Be Better Than Last Week's.......................RIIIIGHT???*



Danica said:


> Yup!
> Wonder if they will continue doing cross brand dark matches or will it be just for a short while.


Probably just doing it now to finish out the advertised dates. Wwe shows do say card subject to change but they try really hard to have talent advertised locally appear.


----------



## NXT Only

I wonder if Orton invades Raw again, I hope they don't overdo it....Smackdown should have someone infiltrate the Raw show and attack Brock.


----------



## Swissblade

Just seeing Crews, Corbin, Ziggler, AA, etc. get all these opportunities and guys like Ambrose, Miz, Wyatt shine on SmackDown and then seeing Owens/Cesaro/Zayn do nothing important on Raw brings a tear to my eye. :trips7


----------



## Rankles75

They really need to fill out the midcard, pathetically thin atm. Shelton Benjamin can't return soon enough...


----------



## M.R.K

NXT Only said:


> This show was 4/5 for me, only thing I wanted was better participants in the IC #1 contender match but the lack of depth in the mid-card is the reason for that.
> 
> Joe, Nakamura, Cesaro, Zayn, Roode, Aries could all thrive on Smackdown right now


If these guys are brought to SDL as well, Raw will just die lol. 



ShadowKiller said:


> Just seeing Crews, Corbin, Ziggler, AA, etc. get all these opportunities and guys like Ambrose, Miz, Wyatt all shine on SmackDown and then seeing Owens/Cesaro/Zayn do nothing important on Raw brings a tear to my eye. :trips7


Yeah, at least Cesaro is going to get a future title shot at some time :cesaro


----------



## Swissblade

M.R.K said:


> Yeah, at least Cesaro is going to get a future title shot at some time :cesaro


Yeah, against Rusev for the US title, it'll probably be next week and Cesaro will lose clean via tap out. Then Reigns comes out and squashes Rusev. :no:


----------



## Rankles75

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm really surprised at the negativity on Bray Wyatt. Yeah, he's had a rough run in WWE, but if anybody benefits from a brand split, it's a guy like Wyatt. Wyatt and Styles are the top heels on SD, and I can't see Styles still being a heel in 2017.
> 
> Based on the events of SD, I expect Bray to be added to the Summerslam title match to make a triple threat.
> 
> I bloody love Bryan and Shane as authority figures, because they remind me of myself. I'm much like Shane in telling someone off for a wrongdoing, but then turning around and saying, "it was pretty cool though" :lol


Bray's on a paper thin roster and is still jobbing to inferior opposition. Really don't see him getting in the SS title match, most likely he will cost Ziggler the match and end up in a directionless feud with him for a couple of months while Ambrose moves on to someone else...


----------



## Simply Flawless

Bray didn't lose clean Ziggler exposed the turnbuckle and used that to beat him. Don't people actually WATCH the matches before commenting?


----------



## wwetna1

Rankles75 said:


> Bray's on a paper thin roster and is still jobbing to inferior opposition. Really don't see him getting in the SS title match, most likely he will cost Ziggler the match and end up in a directionless feud with him for a couple of months while Ambrose moves on to someone else...


Not sure how you call Bray superior? He's stunk up the bed and lost his two big WM matches. He never won a title at the NXT level like Rowan and Harper or at the WWE level like Harper. He has never beat anyone significant solo, which can be chalked up to largely because he always gets fucking hurt. 

Dolph is a multiple time champion, has won big matches, is more accomplished as a singles guy, is in better shape and he cheated to boot.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

wwetna1 said:


> Not sure how you call Bray superior? He's stunk up the bed and lost his two big WM matches. He never won a title at the NXT level like Rowan and Harper or at the WWE level like Harper. He has never beat anyone significant solo, which can be chalked up to largely because he always gets fucking hurt.
> 
> Dolph is a multiple time champion, has won big matches, is more accomplished as a singles guy, is in better shape and he cheated to boot.


You're talking about how their booked here, not their abilities as performers. I happen to like Ziggler, and I know I'm in the minority here about that; but Bray, despite his always being booked to lose the big feuds, is a better worker than most of the roster. That's how people call him 'superior'.

As for the rest of last night's show, again I know I'm in the minority, but I just could not get into any kind of flow with it. The few matches they had were good, and they actually made an effort to make them meaningful. But there was way too much yapping for my liking, and the constant goddamn commercials breaking up every fucking match just totally killed it for me. Otherwise, as somebody pointed out here somewhere, there was definitely an old-school feel to the booking, which is something I've been saying they needed to return to. Wins and losses can mean something again, but a post-match beat down means the loser still has heat, maybe more than if they had won. That's old-school. 

And I could be mistaken, but I thought I saw the start of a departure from the WWE 'style' of matches last night, especially in the 3-way, where guys were allowed to get a little crazy and not spend 3/4 of the match resting. Definitely wouldn't mind more of that. 

Also don't mind the teased matches that never happen. It's a great way to build heel heat and leave you wanting the match to happen even more. It beats the hell out of having the same two workers wrestle each other 80 times we after week. 

But they still need to do something about the overall flow of the show, put a muzzle on JBL, and for fuck sake take the zoom knob of the motherfucking ringside camera. Then maybe I can actually enjoy a show again.


----------



## Dell

Who was the hot backstage interviewer? (The one that tried to interview Orton) Still can't find a name.


----------



## BehindYou

Simply Flawless said:


> Bray didn't lose clean Ziggler exposed the turnbuckle and used that to beat him. Don't people actually WATCH the matches before commenting?


 Ofcourse not.

Look at all the people who proclaim they don't watch the shows at all but still post their complaints.


----------



## Flair Shot

Dell said:


> Who was the hot backstage interviewer? (The one that tried to interview Orton) Still can't find a name.


Charly Caruso


----------



## SkipMDMan

I thought the AJ/Cena interaction was good except (now, this is my own personal opinion) I can't take someone with that pronounced a southern accent seriously. He reminds me, if I close my eyes, of the cartoon character Foghorn Leghorn. You'd think that as an actor he would have done something to reduce the accent. Most actors have done that.

Oh, before everyone chimes in with "AJ is a WRASSLER" he's an actor too, playing a role and should try his best to be as good an actor as a wrestler.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Sick and tired of Cena pointing out kids in his fucking merch during a promo with a heel leave that shit out of kayfabe for fuck sake


----------



## Y.2.J

Awesome episode of SDL. The two-hour format is perfect, there's never a boring/filler moment. RAW is solid, just three hours of wrestling is too much for me to sit through.

Onto Bray Wyatt, I think he goes three ways:

Before I get into it, I think that Bray Wyatt WAS NOT geeked or jobbed out last night. You can lose wrestling matches, some people here think once you lose you’re buried and dusted. Proper storytelling and character development can overcome all results. Take Ziggler for example, the guy has done a complete 180. He was losing everything, and now his time has come and they’re making him look real good. The same will happen for Bray Wyatt one day. He didn’t lose ‘CLEAN’. He was knocked out by an exposed turnbuckle and then finished off with a Superkick. Him and Rowan then had the last laugh when they tossed out Dean Ambrose and Wyatt hit Ziggler with Sister Abigail. I don’t think this is over for Bray Wyatt, not even close. So back to my list:

1)	Bray Wyatt is added to the WWE Championship match at Summerslam and it is now a Triple Threat stipulation. I think in addition to Ziggler winning by the exposed turnbuckle, next week I believe they’ll have a tag-team match between Bray Wyatt and Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose and Dolph Ziggler. If Bray can win, there’s a good chance he’ll be added.

2)	Bray Wyatt jumps the winner of the Summerslam match to initiate a new feud. Bray Wyatt feuds with the WWE Champion and this storyline goes through the Halloween season where they can make Bray Wyatt look real good.

3)	Bray Wyatt stays in limbo, stays with Erick Rowan, builds up the tag-team division and maybe feuds with American Alpha. Maybe new tag-team titles added to SDL?


----------



## Dell

RKO361 said:


> Charly Caruso


Stalking her on IG and twitter now, thanks. (Y)


----------



## The Nuke

Depends on definition of better. Good enough, maybe?

"Just accept it how it is."

Nah, It was barely watchable, and all I can see is the missed opportunities. Show starts with an overly scripted opening that looked fake. Why not have Shane and Daniel at the Smackdown table with Renee. Renee introduces the show, and says shes here with Daniel and Shane, and which point both talk about Orton invading raw.

American Alpha were great. That's a plus if you want me to like something.

Also like how the great story for Ziggler was proving himself against a Bray Wyatt. In other words, a loser will face a loser, so the one loser can prove he can be Champion. Champions usually win.

Not a Wrestling show. Heyman could do better. Hell, old man Watts could do better. Even better than that, a child could do better.


----------



## The Nuke

SkipMDMan said:


> I thought the AJ/Cena interaction was good except (now, this is my own personal opinion) I can't take someone with that pronounced a southern accent seriously. He reminds me, if I close my eyes, of the cartoon character Foghorn Leghorn. You'd think that as an actor he would have done something to reduce the accent. Most actors have done that.
> 
> Oh, before everyone chimes in with "AJ is a WRASSLER" he's an actor too, playing a role and should try his best to be as good an actor as a wrestler.


If that's the case, then AJ should be allowed to join SAG.


----------



## A-C-P

Thought the show was really good this week, start to finish :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pretty stong episode of SDL. It deserves a higher rating than last week, but I doubt they get it.


----------



## Old School Icons

Like Daniel Bryan I am behind this man to win the Intercontinental Championship at Summerslam!


----------



## harryfishy

Finally got round to watching SD, must say I thought it was a _massive_ step on last weeks.

Ziggler/Ambrose promo was great, much better than I expected. It's going to take a while to rebuild Ziggler's credibility but in just one night I felt like he made big strides. WWE are going in the right direction with that feud for sure. I find the best promo's to be those you know aren't completely scripted but also from the wrestlers heart somewhat; I could feel that when Ziggler was on the mic, you know he actually believes what he's saying. Balor, in comparison, just sounded generic and scripted. Ambrose is shining as the main man. Styles/Cena was excellent too, genuinely interested to see that match up at Summerslam. Lesnar appearing added a big feel to the whole event. I don't watch NXT so was nice to see American Alpha (poor Vaudevillains though).

Cons: Diva's on the mic. Charlotte and Becky aside I think I'm going to fast forward from now on. I've never liked Natalya but heck I cheered when she floored Carmella and saved me from hearing more of that drivel. Eva Marie looks great but I personally found that segment a waste of time. Oh, and Otunga needs to get off commentary ASAP. He makes JBL sound like JR.


----------



## FROSTY

ShadowKiller said:


> Just seeing Crews, Corbin, Ziggler, AA, etc. get all these opportunities and guys like Ambrose, Miz, Wyatt shine on SmackDown and then seeing Owens/Cesaro/Zayn do nothing important on Raw brings a tear to my eye. :trips7


*Cesaro won himself a future title shot by beating Sheamus this week, and Zayn was in the main event against Rollins, those are pretty important spots on the card for only Week 2 of the Brand Extension. Your right about Owens though, even though he did have 2 appearances last week, just neither wrestling. *


----------



## Dragonballfan

Old School Icons said:


> Like Daniel Bryan I am behind this man to win the Intercontinental Championship at Summerslam!


So Bryan actually called Crews Creed? :lmao I thought I was hearing things at first :ha

And another great episode. They are actually building up Ziggler pretty well while having Bray Wyatt looming in the background. Did Harper get drafted? Cause it would be great if they reformed the original Wyatt Family on SD :mark: :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket

The OG 2012-2014 Wyatt Family returning would be immense. Make it happen.


----------



## The High King

even worse than last week
Bryan sucks
shane is over rated
nothing progressed and in comparison to raw it sucked, and that was me watching without the adverts.
whoever sat through that live needs a medal


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Great SD, really enjoyed it.

That 'Apollo Creed' line was just so funny. Loved the Ambrose/Ziggler and really the AJ/Cena segments. All really well delivered, in particular AJ. The show really has a new feel to all of it, I like it.


----------



## chronoxiong

A few notes from last night's Smackdown:
-Ziggler was looking serious last night and his promo was much needed to make us fans believe that he deserved the big match for Summerslam. 

-Apollo Crews is the new #1 contender for the IC Title while I'm not sure if Kallisto will ever get his revenge on Baron Corey...I mean Corbin. 

-Eva Marie's entrance and all of a sudden not being able to wrestle against Becky Lynch was hilarious. But a sad waste of Becky though.

-Brock Lesnar showing up to Smackdown to get payback on Orton was pretty cool. I seriously wonder what Orton is going to say to Lesnar when he gets promo time. Maybe bring up about how they came from the old OVW together will be nice.


----------



## Y.2.J

How good was that chokeslam/rock bottom-looking slam from Bray Wyatt on Dolph Ziggler!?

Bray Wyatt looked like a monster there, that slam looked devastating. I hope he keeps that move in his arsenal and uses it more often.


----------



## kendoo

Decent smackdown wasn't expecting Brock but it was great that he showed up, no idea why they're using rhyno he looks awful.


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot

*Smackdown Live! Review 8/2/16*

Smackdown Live! Review 8/2/16

Shane and Daniel Bryan Promo with Randy Orton, The Miz, and Dean Ambrose
Daniel Bryan: "Apollo Creed" It's Crews Bryan...Crews

I like the new "Tale of the Tape" like nameplate
Dean Ambrose/Dolph Ziggler Promo
wow...that was honestly the best promo ive seen in a long time!
Bray Wyatt attacks Dolph
Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt for #1 Contendership later tonight

Kalisto VS Apollo Crews VS Baron Corbin for the #1 Contendership to the Intercontinental Championship
I really wish that match would've been longer...
Apollo Crews wins and will face The Miz at Summerslam for the IC Title
3.25 Stars
Baron Corbin attacks Kalisto after the match, and The Miz attacks Apollo Crews, then Corbin attacks Miz

Becky Lynch VS Eva Marie
Jesus no...
oh thank god the match was called off (Eva Marie "injury")

Carmella/Natalya promo

The Vaudevillains VS American Alpha
the fuck is wrong with this crowd?
American Alpha Wins
3 Stars

AJ Styles' message to John Cena
lol Cena messed up his own slogan "Honor, Loyalty, Respect"
AJ Styles VS John Cena at Summerslam confirmed

Fandango w/ Tyler Breeze VS Randy Orton
Lesnar interferes and delivers an F5 to Orton

Heath Slater VS Rhyno next week for Slater to have a contract

Dean Ambrose interview
God Dean Ambrose is great on the mic

lol Randy Orton just walks away from interviewer

Carmella gets attacked coming to the ring by Natalya

Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt for the #1 Contendership to the WWE World Championship
lol Dean cursed on commentary and they had to wipe it.
Ziggler wins and retains his #1 Contendership
utilized that exposed turnbuckle. Tweener turn?
3.75 Stars
Ziggler gets attacked by Rowan after the match
Ambrose protects Ziggler
Bray Wyatt delivers Sister Abigail to Ziggler

Show Review:
-I thoroughly enjoyed tonight's show, definitely more than I enjoyed RAW last night.
-It seems that Smackdown has found the perfect commentary mix by toning down JBL and giving Ranallo the lead, very refreshing
-The promos were all killer, though some of them ran a bit long
-Most of the matches were great, I'm not sure what they're doing with the whole Eva Marie 'injury' thing. If that's a work, it's a crappy work, but if it's real then just fire her ass.
-A few too many attacks for my taste.
-Everyone seemed a little shaky on the mic tonight with constant blunders and misspeaks.

Overall Show Rating: 3.25 Stars
-Tone down the attacks
-Keep killing the promos

Week 2 of the New Era definitely goes to Smackdown Live!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Smackdown Live! Review 8/2/16*

Just a solid show throughout and only 2 hours a week. I have no doubt with the characters and athletes they have they can do this on a weekly basis.


----------



## SkipMDMan

The Nuke said:


> If that's the case, then AJ should be allowed to join SAG.


I would assume the WWE performers are all SAG members. If not it's just because they don't want to pay the dues. They meet all criteria for joining since SAG also encompasses AFTRA which covers television performers.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Does anyone realize Ziggler's nameplate info? 'Good at american sign language' Maybe there is some campaign or something but I thought it was rather odd.

This SD was better than RAW.


----------



## JTB33b

I think Bryan should play off that botch and keep calling him Appolo Creed like he does when he calls Ryback the Ryback.


----------



## The Nuke

SkipMDMan said:


> I would assume the WWE performers are all SAG members. If not it's just because they don't want to pay the dues. They meet all criteria for joining since SAG also encompasses AFTRA which covers television performers.


No member of WWE is part of SAG. Vince goes out of his way to make sure that their talent are considered *SPORTS* Entertainers, not actors.

Thus he's able to prevent anyone from joining.


----------



## SkipMDMan

The Nuke said:


> No member of WWE is part of SAG. Vince goes out of his way to make sure that their talent are considered *SPORTS* Entertainers, not actors.
> 
> Thus he's able to prevent anyone from joining.


You might be right but I don't think you can say no member is a SAG member. I'm pretty certain Cena, Miz, Summer Rae, Big Show, Orton and any other WWE member (the Rock) who has done movies or tv shows outside of WWE. Their WWE work may not qualify them for SAG/AFTRA membership but any commercial work, bit parts in movies, that will get them the membership and benefits.


----------



## Bret Hart

I love how it's 2 hours and time just flies watching a 2 hour show but the show still screams "the B show"... I don't know what it is, maybe it's just the production and the retarded camera angles or hell maybe it's even that blue colour that makes it feel 'off'.

When you watch Raw no matter how shit the story lines or flow of the show might be but the overall look of the show tells me that it's a big deal... With Smackdown not so much it just looks like another episode of Superstars or something.

The only time it looked on par with Raw was from 2002 - 2006. I guess the set and the production then had a lot to do with it. 

Not having a ramp just looks fucking ugly.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Bret Hart said:


> I love how it's 2 hours and time just flies watching a 2 hour show but the show still screams "the B show"... I don't know what it is, maybe it's just the production and the retarded camera angles or hell maybe it's even that blue colour that makes it feel 'off'.
> 
> When you watch Raw no matter how shit the story lines or flow of the show might be but the overall look of the show tells me that it's a big deal... With Smackdown not so much* it just looks like another episode of Superstars or something.*
> 
> The only time it looked on par with Raw was from 2002 - 2006. I guess the set and the production then had a lot to do with it.
> 
> *Not having a ramp just looks fucking ugly.*


Most PPVs don't have a ramp.


----------



## Bret Hart

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Most PPVs don't have a ramp.


And it looks ridiculous.


----------



## The Nuke

SkipMDMan said:


> You might be right but I don't think you can say no member is a SAG member. I'm pretty certain Cena, Miz, Summer Rae, Big Show, Orton and any other WWE member (the Rock) who has done movies or tv shows outside of WWE. Their WWE work may not qualify them for SAG/AFTRA membership but any commercial work, bit parts in movies, that will get them the membership and benefits.


This is how it works according to Wiki

_*Principal actor:* Any actor who works as a principal actor for a minimum of one day on a project (film, commercial, TV show, etc.) under a producer's agreement with SAG, and the actor has been paid at the appropriate SAG daily, three-day, or weekly rate was then considered "SAG-eligible". A SAG-eligible actor could work in other SAG or non-SAG productions up to 30 days, during which that actor was classified as a "Taft-Hartley". After the 30-day Taft-Hartley period has expired, the actor could not work on any further SAG productions until first joining SAG, by: paying the initiation fee with the first half-year minimum membership dues, and agreeing to abide by the Guild's rules and bylaws.
*Background actor:* For years, SAG had the "three voucher rule". After collecting three valid union vouchers for three separate days of work, a background actor could become SAG-eligible; however, employment must have been confirmed with payroll data, not vouchers. SAG productions required a minimum number of SAG members be employed as background actors before a producer was permitted to hire a non-union background actor. For television productions in the West Coast Zones, the minimum number of SAG background actors was 21 (25 in the New York Zone), for commercials the minimum was 40, and for feature films, the minimum was 57 in the West Coast zones (85 in the New York zone). In rare circumstances, due to the uniqueness of a role, or constraints on the numbers of available SAG actors or last-minute cancellations, those minimums were unable to be met. When this happened, producers were permitted to fill one or more of those union spots with non-union actors. The non-union actor chosen to fill the union spot was then issued a union background voucher for the day, and that non-union actor was entitled to all the same benefits and pay that the union actor would have received under that voucher. This was called a Taft-Hartley voucher. The SAG-Eligible background actor could continue working in non-union productions, but after obtaining 3 Taft-Hartley vouchers were given a 30-day window where they were allowed to work as many SAG jobs as they wish. After the 30-day window had expired the actor became a "Must Join" with SAG, meaning they could no longer work any SAG projects without formally joining the union. They could continue to work non-union jobs, however, until they officially became a SAG member.[12]
*Member of an affiliated union:* Members in good standing, for at least one year, of any of the other unions affiliated with the AAAA, and who had worked as a principal at least once in an area of the affiliated union's jurisdiction, and who had been paid for their work in that principal role, were eligible to join SAG._

So the Rock very much is and I think even showed his card on Twitter when it got it, but everyone else is questionable. According to this they are eligible, but I highly doubt any of those names are.

Any WWE TV show is considered Sports Entertainment. Anyone who has done TV or movie work outside of WWE would benefit in that way. But not in anyway for WWE.

In other words Randy Orton gets no benefit from joining SAG because he is considered an ENTERTAINER, not an Actor.

SAG can't help any WWE Star get a better contract deal, can't help them get work if they are fired from WWE, etc.



Bret Hart said:


> And it looks ridiculous.


I'd agree, but only because, IMO, the staging is so open. IF you're not going to have a ramp then you should tighten up the set so it looks more energetic. 

Go back and watch OLD school NWA where they were just walking through a little path about the size that Boxers and MMA fighters use to get to the ring. Or WCW Nitro where the guard rails were brought in closer so you could see more of the fans as the Wrestler was coming down.

As it is now, it just looks flat and bland. Needs energy.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Bret Hart said:


> And it looks ridiculous.


You may not like it, but it's incorrect to say that it looks like Superstars. It's basically a PPV set. That alone makes it feel/look important.


----------



## wwetna1

The Nuke said:


> I'd agree, but only because, IMO, the staging is so open. IF you're not going to have a ramp then you should tighten up the set so it looks more energetic.
> 
> Go back and watch OLD school NWA where they were just walking through a little path about the size that Boxers and MMA fighters use to get to the ring. Or WCW Nitro where the guard rails were brought in closer so you could see more of the fans as the Wrestler was coming down.
> 
> As it is now, it just looks flat and bland. Needs energy.


The focus should not be on the fans trying to paw at the talent


----------



## The Nuke

wwetna1 said:


> The focus should not be on the fans trying to paw at the talent


It isn't. IT's making the entrance more energetic and realistic as opposed to what looks like Bad Actors walking the red carpet.

In any case. History shows it works.


----------



## wwetna1

It's been used at ppvs dating back to TLC years ago when that set was first used, so history shows the way it is works too. You're just being costly picky and you're kidding yourself in the year 2016 if you don't think it's an issue to allow some social media age fans, some intoxicated to be that close to the talent for a narrow walk way presentation. It isn't realistic, hell it ain't even fully safe for the guys or girls because people have no sense of boundaries. The focus as it is lies on the talent walking down like they have done for years now, just because you didn't notice that's an old set and they haven't used Ramps for years doesn't mean they should change it


----------



## Bret Hart

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You may not like it, but it's incorrect to say that it looks like Superstars. It's basically a PPV set. That alone makes it feel/look important.


No, I didn't mean just because of no ramp it looks like Superstars but the overall general feel of the show Smackdown feels like Superstars because it just doesn't feel like a big deal.

Should have been more clear, apologies.


----------



## chejser

Last week was pretty decent, this week it was a complete waste of time.

Pro:

- Lesnar making an appearance

Cons:

- awful and entirely too long promos
- "backstage" interviews with Renee Young don't work
- 0 ladies matches (which would be fine if they didn't waste time on pointless entrances)
- Apollo Crews
- Rowan attacking Ambrose and Ziggler for no reason
- some horrible camera angels during Orton's match
- Ziggler being fluent in sign language is apparently his biggest achievement
- Otunga is still useless

I'll give them another week or two then I'm out if something doesn't change drastically.


----------



## seabs

*Watched a good bit of SD this week. The Ambrose/Ziggler promo was pretty good. I'm not sure why Ambrose does this weird voice on his promo though. It's... odd. Ziggler comes out and his promo is pretty good and fiery. There's still no way I'm watching their match but this was good. Eva Marie's new entrance is incredible. Cena promo was brilliant. Pretty much any Cena defending his character promo rules and this was no different. Thought AJ was kinda bad though. He just shouted his way through his promo and I'm like why are you shouting so much? Cena gets shouty at the end of his too but he builds up to that and talks like a normal person for most of it. Why can't these guys just cut promos in normal voices? Ziggler/Wyatt match was bleh. Bray kicked out of Dolph's finish with like 5 minutes to go in a nothing TV match and then went back to working on top. Okaaaaay. JBL is still horrible. Otunga is blah. He has a weird obsession over MAJOR KEYS. The new camera angle kinda sucks but I'll probably get used to it. On that point these matches are waaaaaay overproduced. Like I don't think they went 5 seconds during the main event without a camera cut and it's so distracting and almost headache inducing. *


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

AJ's promo was awesome, he was so right too.

Its so ironic the first thing he said is that Cena makes everything about himself, and then right when Cena gets his chance to respond what is the first thing he did, made his promo about himself!

I loved AJ's promo, couldn't stand listening to Cena's promo, everytime this fucker goes into this shit it makes me think back to great promos and fueds with guys like Eddie, Angle, Mysterio, Beniot, Orton, Rock, Stone Cold, exc. exc. exc. And how far away this guy and this company has gotten away from everything that made wrestling great and believable.

It was just annoying to watch, and I cant wait until AJ is done with Cena and can move on, but as it always goes once someone is done with Cena they are usually wrecked as a character, so hopefully AJ can get by this fued relatively unharmed but you know Cena is gunna get a clean win over him in the end of the fued because of how he attacked the kids and the parents.


----------



## Simply Flawless

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> AJ's promo was awesome, he was so right too.
> 
> Its so ironic the first thing he said is that Cena makes everything about himself, and then right when Cena gets his chance to respond what is the first thing he did, made his promo about himself!
> 
> I loved AJ's promo, couldn't stand listening to Cena's promo, everytime this fucker goes into this shit it makes me think back to great promos and fueds with guys like Eddie, Angle, Mysterio, Beniot, Orton, Rock, Stone Cold, exc. exc. exc. And how far away this guy and this company has gotten away from everything that made wrestling great and believable.
> 
> It was just annoying to watch, and I cant wait until AJ is done with Cena and can move on, but as it always goes once someone is done with Cena they are usually wrecked as a character, so hopefully AJ can get by this fued relatively unharmed but you know Cena is gunna get a clean win over him in the end of the fued because of how he attacked the kids and the parents.


Don't forget how Cena just has to point out a kid ringside in his merch as if thats any kind of fucking plus


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Simply Flawless said:


> Don't forget how Cena just has to point out a kid ringside in his merch as if thats any kind of fucking plus


Yeah and the thing is like, what does him doing that have to do with the match or the fued??? Absolutely nothing.

Eddie Guerrero would never have done anything like this guy does, the focus for him never left the fued or building up the match the way it was supposed to be, let alone doing it every promo.

And like I could show my friends who aren't fans and have never been some of Eddies work, some of his best promos, some of his best matches, exc. And they would be able to see and understand what I like about it in a non-judgemental way.

Not that I care about what others thinkg because I don't, but if I showed them Cena shit or the New day or whatever, there is no way there reaction would be the same, theres no way they wouldn't have a negative thought, even subliminally.

thats why I laugh when WWE fans bring up "casual fans" like do you really think normal everyday people want to be associated with this type of shit. Theres no chance.


----------



## StylesP1

chejser said:


> Last week was pretty decent, this week it was a complete waste of time.
> 
> Pro:
> 
> - Lesnar making an appearance
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - awful and entirely too long promos
> - "backstage" interviews with Renee Young don't work
> - 0 ladies matches (which would be fine if they didn't waste time on pointless entrances)
> - Apollo Crews
> - Rowan attacking Ambrose and Ziggler for no reason
> - some horrible camera angels during Orton's match
> - Ziggler being fluent in sign language is apparently his biggest achievement
> - Otunga is still useless
> 
> I'll give them another week or two then I'm out if something doesn't change drastically.


You held on to Smackdown longer than I held on to Raw. Kudos to you for that. No interest whatsoever in Raw going forward. They change it to 2 hours ill give it another shot. Luckily I find Smackdown to be very good.


----------

